# Folding bikes - Brompton, Dahon, Mezzo etc - recommendations and chat



## editor (May 18, 2005)

*Folding bikes (Take 2)*

I know that the last time folding bikes were mentioned here, the poster was sent [packing with a chorus of cruel, jeering laughs ringing in his ear, but I must admit to being tempted.

I like to travel around the UK a lot, and reckon that jumping off a train at a country station and then being able to scoot off on a bike would be the dog's bollocks.

They're not cheap, but some don't look quite so ridiculous either:









More bikes here: http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/

Opinions, advice, ridicule....etc?


----------



## aurora green (May 18, 2005)

Folding bikes are cool.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2005)

Oh look! There's even a 'Folding Society' for folding bike people!
http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/


----------



## tobyjug (May 18, 2005)

We have three folding bikes, and very useful they are too. (They were cheap second hand ones)


----------



## fucthest8 (May 18, 2005)

The last thread was one of my favourite ever. I believe the conclusion was that they were "utter pony".

I stand by that decision.

And frankly, the sight of you on one would amuse the hell out of me. Thanks for the mental image


----------



## citydreams (May 18, 2005)

I got overtaken by one yesterday 

I think you can even get folding mountain bikes now


----------



## editor (May 18, 2005)

Look at the speed of this 'folder'! http://www.kinetics.org.uk/assets/multimedia/birdfold.mpeg


----------



## citydreams (May 18, 2005)

he's so fast he doesn't know whether he's coming or going


----------



## citydreams (May 18, 2005)

here's the daddy:
http://www.montagueco.com/


----------



## aurora green (May 18, 2005)

Wow. There's nothing compromising about that.


----------



## Dubversion (May 18, 2005)

will self is often seen on his Brompton.

good enough for me.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2005)

Bromptons are excellent.  I have an extremely serious cyclist friend (recently cycled from Beijing to London/currently training for some mad 800 kilometre bike ride) who gave me a go on his and once I got used to it, I loved it.  We met at a coffee shop.  He got off his, folded it up, went in and sat down, whilst I spent the next 10 minutes in the rain looking for suitable bike parking that was visible from the shop (and didn't find any)   

They're very fast and I'm regularly overtaken by gentlemen in suits on them...  ... they are the only bikes that can be taken as hand luggage on the Eurostar, you never have to worry about restrictions on trains (I wanted to take my bike down to Kent tonight for a sporting event but cannot as bikes are not allowed between 16:00 and 18:30 on the line I wished to use - so I can't do it!!)

They aren't cheap, but they do (so I've heard) keep their value quite well so you will make good money back if you decide to resell.  Similarly you can knock a couple of hundred pounds off the price by buying second hand.

If it wouldn't annoy the hell out of my boyfriend who has only just been bullied into allowing _yet another_ bike to be stored in our flat (that's 5 now) and who is, quite rightly, getting concerned about the amount of credit I'm running up on such things - I'd get one myself.

Additionally you can take them on a plane really easily and bingo... immediate transport at the other end!!

But if you do get one, don't do what another friend did, which is to realise whilst speeding down a very steep hill that she hadn't properly tightened the screw which holds the frame together... the frame started to fold underneath her and she had to throw herself off before hitting the traffic...


----------



## xes (May 18, 2005)

*nudges fucthest8 and giggles*


----------



## smashthestate (May 18, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Look at the speed of this 'folder'! http://www.kinetics.org.uk/assets/multimedia/birdfold.mpeg


 i've had a go on one of those birdies and it was 
the cheapest one is the red one - maybe i should say "least expensive" - its about £800.
anyway, IMHO it felt like a proper bike compared to the most expensive brompton (approx £600 iirc) which felt like riding some sort of toy.
birdies have more gears too which is useufl if you ever end up in sheffield / bradford etc.


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2005)

stands next to Fuct a xes and also giggles   


Sorry it just reminds me of the old ladies back in the 70's with there boggy browny green coloured lil shoppers


----------



## xes (May 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> stands next to Fuct a xes and also giggles
> 
> 
> Sorry it just reminds me of the old ladies back in the 70's with there boggy browny green coloured lil shoppers



Naah,they always remind me of one of these old things




Topped of with some suited bloke in his 40's with a top hat.

And an umberella.


----------



## FreddyB (May 18, 2005)

I had a 50cc folding moped complete with bag to put it in (you'd have to be one strong sod to carry it about) on my boat. Theidea being I could scoot down the towpath to the pub when I was out and about and then scoot home again. 

It folded, it didn't float.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> stands next to Fuct a xes and also giggles


Thing is, when I'm jumping off a train at a remote location and pedalling away while you're left hanging about like an overripe plum, I suspect the guffaws might be coming from my direction.

From the far distance, natch.


----------



## Velouria (May 18, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Thing is, when I'm jumping off a train at a remote location and pedalling away while you're left hanging about like an overripe plum, I suspect the guffaws might be coming from my direction.
> 
> From the far distance, natch.


... until the frame folds underneath you cause you forgot to tighten the bolt 

Me, I'd love one  but too much money...


----------



## alfajobrob (May 18, 2005)

*Airnimal...the answer*




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Thing is, when I'm jumping off a train at a remote location and pedalling away while you're left hanging about like an overripe plum, I suspect the guffaws might be coming from my direction.
> 
> 
> 
> From the far distance, natch.





http://www.airnimal.com/Chameleon.php

nice, again not cheap though.


----------



## xes (May 18, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Thing is, when I'm jumping off a train at a remote location and pedalling away while you're left hanging about like an overripe plum, I suspect the guffaws might be coming from my direction.
> 
> From the far distance, natch.


Not when we pass you a couple of minutes later in a taxi


----------



## Firky (May 18, 2005)

Don't man, just get a lightweight bike with quick release.


I've ridden one as my bro's mate runs a cycle shop... I was petrified! Every manhole cover and kurb I went over felt like the bike was going to snap. Sorry but I like my frames to be solid


----------



## Firky (May 18, 2005)

xes said:
			
		

> Not when we pass you a couple of minutes later in a taxi


.


----------



## xes (May 18, 2005)

slighlty  but  anyway.


----------



## Cloo (May 18, 2005)

I’m borrowing a foldy at the moment to learn to practise riding on now I’ve learned how to (not ideal, I know, as not very stable, but it was available to borrow from my bro-in-law!). It does the trick for short, rides, though. It’s from Bike in a Bag - he usually uses it for the short ride to the tube station if he doesn't feel like walking.


----------



## Firky (May 18, 2005)

xes said:
			
		

> slighlty  but  anyway.



It was on my HDD, been waiting for an excuse to use it  !


----------



## editor (May 18, 2005)

xes said:
			
		

> Not when we pass you a couple of minutes later in a taxi


But then my laughing resumes when you realise that there are no taxis available for three hours, and by the time you finally get to the pub, it'll be closed and we'll be pissed


----------



## Tricky Mickey (May 18, 2005)

http://www.dahon.com/

i considered one of this lot's bikes a while ago, they look nice and not too spoddy. The Brompton has something of the sandals-and-socks geek about it for my taste. 

I went for a full size in the end. Get a light bike and you can run round with it on your shoulder - and most trains have guard vans to stash your bike in anyway.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 18, 2005)

this would interest me







we're going to be seeing loads more of these things in the next few years - esp electric assisted foldies which are currently taking Japan by storm.


----------



## citydreams (May 18, 2005)

Pickles said:
			
		

> http://www.airnimal.com/Chameleon.php
> 
> nice, again not cheap though.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2005)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> this would interest me


I could live with this fella too: 






I didn't even bother looking for the price....


----------



## JWH (May 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Sorry it just reminds me of the old ladies back in the 70's with there boggy browny green coloured lil shoppers


Those same folding shoppers are the bleeding edge in Hoxton now.


----------



## jms (May 18, 2005)

my dad on my grandad's folding paratrooper bike
mental things
too heavy to jump out of plane with though, apparently


----------



## loud 1 (May 18, 2005)

i like the idea of the folding bike.....

would be great for last minute pub missions....


----------



## JWH (May 18, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> my dad on my grandad's folding paratrooper bike
> mental things
> too heavy to jump out of plane with though, apparently


The Swiss Army disbanded its mountain bike regiment.


----------



## scumbalina (May 18, 2005)

My blokes just got one and he looks like a fucking clown on it. I made him leave it outside the Co-op on the way to town the other day.


----------



## djbombscare (May 19, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> But then my laughing resumes when you realise that there are no taxis available for three hours, and by the time you finally get to the pub, it'll be closed and we'll be pissed




Aha but as were not operating a vehicle be it folding or not.

We wont mind as we will have got very very pisssed on the train


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2005)

Editor... I've found the very bike for you..

The Uri Geller bend it bag it bike!!


----------



## JWH (Jun 24, 2005)

Boris Johnston used to have a Brompton but now he has a Ridgeback.


----------



## untethered (Jun 25, 2005)

I've got a Dahon folder which is fine if used on roads for moderate distances. The book says not to take it off road or to jump kerbs with it! Some folders are very pricy but this was just over £200 which is very reasonable for what it is.

One of the great but less obvious benefits is compact storage at home and your destination. If you live in a small flat or even a room, it can fold up and sit in the corner and is easy to take up stairs or in a lift if necessary. You can put it in a bag and take it on the Tube. If you work in an office, you can probably bring it inside and tuck it under your desk rather than leave it somewhere more vulnerable.

They don't suit everyone and I imagine most people with folders also have a more conventional bike for other uses. It's horses for courses, really.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I think you can even get folding mountain bikes now


i have a hand me down foldable mountain bike "mountain gold".

i dont dare fold it though... its nae easy


----------



## spliff (Jun 25, 2005)

When I used to be in a (erm) certain business folding bikes were the beez knee's. Easily put in/taken out a car boot,carried over a footbridge or on a train,tube or bus, and when riding it you look such a prat the cops don't bother you. If you wear a helmet you're even safer, if you know what I mean.

I think I had a Bickerton, can't be sure, bit of a haze really so at least I must have been there. He He!


spliff   xxx


----------



## JWH (Jun 25, 2005)

Wasn't there an advert that ran for ages which went "Bickerton Bickerton rah rah rah"?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 25, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> here's the daddy:
> http://www.montagueco.com/



If I could get one of these my life would be soo much easier, Sadaly Ive just bought a standard bike so wont be shelling out. I agree though, some look ridiculous but fair play if you can get one which looks decent and peforms well why not go for it?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, the thought of jumping on a train with a folding bike is definitely growing more and more appealing.

I'm getting _very close_ to buying this BMX-esque fella for £399:


----------



## ICantGetNoSleep (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's my favourite, just because it's so tiny: http://www.bikesandtrailers.com/folding-bikes/frog.html

A bit pricey though!


----------



## Mation (Jul 14, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> Wasn't there an advert that ran for ages which went "Bickerton Bickerton rah rah rah"?


  

No, that was Butterkist popcorn!


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2005)

I spent a little more than I wanted to but the price was irresistible for a folding bike bike with full suspension!

I'm taking delivery of this puppy on Tuesday!






(editor heads off to ebay to flog a ton of stuff to pay for his new bike)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 22, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I spent a little more than I wanted to but the price was irresistible for a folding bike bike with full suspension!
> 
> I'm taking delivery of ths puppy on Tuesday!
> 
> ...



*Rubs thighs and drools at the bike porn*


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 25, 2005)

is there a picture of it in it's folded state?

actually I'm still having dreams about recumbent bikes...but I have NO money


----------



## parallelepipete (Jul 25, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Editor... I've found the very bike for you..
> 
> The Uri Geller bend it bag it bike!!


That makes me almost as sick as seeing the photos of Tony Blair wearing a Make Poverty History bracelet... We cyclists have enough of an image problem with Joe Public as it is


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> is there a picture of it in it's folded state?


Yep:




Full spec here: http://www.dahon.com/2004/images/mf-jetstreamp8.jpg


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2005)

Me and Eme took our new folding bikes for a spin up and around Brockwell Park and it was a lovely ride: I'm glad I paid extra for the luxury of the suspension version though!

The bikes are pretty smooth and safe fellas to ride, but they 20" wheels aren't as stable as a 26" wheels - those little Bromptons must be way wobbly to ride!

Overall, I'm feeling well chuffed with my new bike - I can't wait to stick it on a train and then hit the country lanes!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Brompton fold-up bikes: great or crap?*

OK here's the gig, I want to know whether I should get a Brompton foldable bike to get me from my station (Moorgate) to where my work is moving to (Southwark, the poncy new buidling opposite Southwark tube).

At the moment I happily walk 25 mins each way from Moorgate (to St Kats Dock) as it is (i) free (ii) healthy (iii) not the Circle Line and (iv) interesting (kind of)

But the new location will make it c.40 mins each way which is prob too much for liddle old me

But from the point of view of (i) to (iv) above I want to know should I investigate getting a foldable bike that poxy WAGN will let me take on their trains. Are Bromptons (which I think is the best make) cool as ten or terminally naff? Are they a good ride (vicar)? Are they too much hassle

All thoughts welcomed. Bizarrely I have never cycled in London.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2006)

They're good but I recommend a Dahon folding bike.
I've got one and love it!
Cheaper too.

You can get some bargains on the web, but you can check 'em out at Evans Cycles.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2006)

I rode one once and was surprised at the comfort and ease. Nice bike. Pretty easy to fold up too. It's cycling in London that's the thing to worry about


----------



## Alf Klein (Mar 6, 2006)

They fold up very small very quickly, so you can imagine that they don't ride a normal bike. They are fun to ride though. Are there hills on your route? Mrs. K. had one with extra low gears. That made it even more expensive and they weren't low enough for propper hills. 

Take test rides.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Sep 22, 2006)

*Fold up bikes*

I'm tempted.. Would suit my purposes down to the ground. Anyone got one, had one..?  

I'll be using it primarily for getting to the train station and back either end of my daily train commute. Also for knocking around during the evenings and at weekends.  Is quite hilly where we live so needs to have gears.

Any tips on what to look out for?


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 22, 2006)

editor knows.
I reckon he should write a review of his folding bike and put it on Urban75


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 22, 2006)

I want one too! Been hinting on other bike threads but I'm not loud enough or insistant enough I guess...ahould've just started one.   Ty suzeeeeeeeee.  


*sits in on thread and waits for the ecspurts*


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> editor knows.
> I reckon he should write a review of his folding bike and put it on Urban75


It is a pretty cool bike: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4923326&postcount=44


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah yes, a Dahon. I've been reading reviews etc to get an idea of which might be the best for what I want and their bikes do sound interesting. The Brompton is another contender but I'm not sure which to go for... 

*vacillates*


----------



## fjydj (Sep 23, 2006)

i've a dahon speed 7 which for £279 is pretty well equipped... but its probably a bit too heavy for a train commute and the 20" wheels make it bigger than the bromptons folded. but it rides very well. there's a dahon forum at:
http://www.dahon.com/forum/index.php
they have a very wide range, and there's supposed to be a closer brompton rival for 2007. the bromptons are much more expensive, seem to have less gears but are smaller when folded.
There's also a site devoted to folders here:
http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool, ty


----------



## sir.clip (Sep 25, 2006)

These are lovely, but cost a lot.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2007)

*Dahon Cadenza folding street bike. Mmmmm!*






I'm very much liking the look of this £600 folding bike.

Here's the specs:
SPECIFICATION
COLOUR Obsidian Black
SPEEDS 16
FRAME SIZES S (16")
GEAR INCHES 33" - 118"
FOLDED SIZE 39 x 81 x 94 cm (15.4" x 31.9" x 37")
WEIGHT 12.4 kg (27.3 lbs.)
FOLDING TIME 30 seconds
SUGGESTED RIDER HEIGHT M Frame (167 cm - 183 cm/5'6" - 6');
MAX RIDER WEIGHT 105 kg. (230 lbs.)
FRAME OA Series, 7005 aluminium, patented LockJaw hinges, replaceable derailleur hanger, integrated head tube
FORK Straight, chromoly, integrated design
HANDLEBAR Ritchey, 6061-T6 aluminium, straight
STEM NVO, patented InfiniteAdjust technology, 6061-T6 aluminium
HEADSET Dahon Fusion, Zero stack, cartridge, sealed, conical spacer
GRIPS Ergon
SADDLE SDG BelAir RL
SEAT POST BioLogic™ PostPump, 31.6mm
BRAKES Kinetix SpeedStop V brakes, mini brake bolts, stainless link and anchor bolt, "SilentGrip" ceramic brake pads
BRAKE LEVER Avid FR5
CABLES AND HOUSING Dahon LiveWire, SIS housing, slick cable
FRONT HUB Formula, aluminium,
QR REAR HUB Kinetix, Labyrinth water seal, 8spd. cassette, aluminium,
QR SPOKES 14G stainless steel, brass nipples
RIMS WTB, DX23, Black anodized, brushed sidewalls
TYRES Continental Sport Contact 26” x 1.3”, 85 psi, 240 tpi, Kevlar anti-puncture protection
SHIFTERS Shimano flat bar, trigger
FRONT DERAILLEUR Microshift, forged aluminium, for flat bar road
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Tiagra SS
CRANKSET FSA Vero Compact, 50-36T
CASSETTE 8 speed, 11-28T
CHAIN KMC Z82
BOTTOM BRACKET Cartridge, sealed bearings
PEDAL Aluminium cage VP-992A, double-sided tread 






What do you reckon?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 26, 2007)

very tasty!


----------



## likesfish (Aug 26, 2007)

probably more use for flat dwellers than commuting by public transport unless your evil


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> probably more use for flat dwellers than commuting by public transport unless your evil


I'd like to see one 'in the flesh' to get a feel for how big it is when it's folded down.

If it's small enough to drag on a bus without sending the driver into fits of apoplexy, I may well start saving up for this puppy.


----------



## golightly (Aug 26, 2007)

Talk to Beeboo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2007)

27lbs to carry round.  Well at least your arms would get exercise


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> 27lbs to carry round.  Well at least your arms would get exercise


It's not a bike for carrying around. It's a bike for riding around and if you're knackered or have had a skinful, you can fold it up and jump on a bus/train with no bovva.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's not a bike for carrying around. It's a bike for riding around and if you're knackered or have had a skinful, you can fold it up and jump on a bus/train with no bovva.



And/or to be able to take indoors to a mate's house and most pubs and restaurants, plus some workplaces, where it won't get nicked. Handy things, folding bikes.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 27, 2007)

Way too much clearance between the tyre and seat tube - steering will be as slow as an oil tanker and that back end will flex to fuck when you stand up on the pedals.  Add to that the couplings and you've got a jelly framed bike.

And straight forks are bullshit.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, these people liked it:
http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/cadenza.html
http://www.dahon.com/intl/cadenza.htm

I'd still prefer an Airnimal, but they're well out of my price range.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 27, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Way too much clearance between the tyre and seat tube - steering will be as slow as an oil tanker and that back end will flex to fuck when you stand up on the pedals.  Add to that the couplings and you've got a jelly framed bike.
> 
> And straight forks are bullshit.


What were you expecting for a folder?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 27, 2007)

I was expectling them not to make a bad situation worse.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> I was expectling them not to make a bad situation worse.


Don't you think you should maybe give it a ride before condemning it out of hand?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> What do you reckon?



At last, a folding bike that actually looks decent!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 27, 2007)

Probably - but I've ridden enough bikes that want to go straight on instead of turn and I don't like em thanks. 

 And this is supposed to be a city bike Can someone please explain that rear traingle and why it is like it is? I can't see why they couldn't have tightened it up a fair bit - there'd be less to fold after all.

Spec sheet is hardly dizzying too - nice chainset but thats about it.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 28, 2007)

oooh, that's my bike! 

I'm still feeling slightly wobbly legged having just rode it to work for the first time 

I've got no idea about whether it is a 'good' bike relative to other - heck it's the first bike I've owned since I was 10.

But my more bike-qualified boyfriend rates it, and it feels speedy and comfortable to me.

This really was the only bike for me - I really wanted a folder to fit in my flat, but with a nine-mile commute a small one wasn't going to cut it.

It's not really very portable when folded - it's quite cumbersome and heavy - one thing that doesn't stand out on the picture of it folded is how wide it is - it folds into a V shape.

I haven't attempted it on public transport yet, butI only managed to fit it into my hatchback car with the seats down.

Lugging it upstairs to my first-floor flat is a work-out in itself.

Verdict: great bike if space is at a premium at home, and with the added advantage of being a bit more portable than a standard bike, but not really suitable if you're planning to lug it onto public transport on a regular basis.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Verdict: great bike if space is at a premium at home, and with the added advantage of being a bit more portable than a standard bike, but not really suitable if you're planning to lug it onto public transport on a regular basis.


Ah - that's a shame because I've regularly wedged my folding Dahon inbetween seats on trains and sometimes even that's been a bit of a squeeze.

Still looks a lovely bike!


----------



## Cobbles (Aug 28, 2007)

Why not just get a Hummer instead:





http://www.HUMMERSHOP.co.uk


----------



## Structaural (Aug 28, 2007)

Now, that is well sweet. (To the OP)


----------



## beeboo (Aug 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Ah - that's a shame because I've regularly wedged my folding Dahon inbetween seats on trains and sometimes even that's been a bit of a squeeze.



This one would definitely be for standing by the doors on a commuter train.  I reckon if you folded it down properly (handlebars down and seat off) and smiled sweetly at the bus driver, you *might* be allowed it onto a quiet bus.  But I wouldn't want to depend on it.



> Still looks a lovely bike!




I'm totally in love with it!


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

Cobbles said:
			
		

> Why not just get a Hummer instead:
> http://www.HUMMERSHOP.co.uk


Perhaps because I don't want to turn into a mobile advertising hoarding for a fuckwit brand?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Perhaps because I don't want to turn into a mobile advertising hoarding for a fuckwit brand?



Umm masking tape?  Spray paint?  I've disguised all the logos on my mountain bike, sprayed it pink and put disney kitten stickers on it thus rendering it less desirable to thieving scrotes.


----------



## Cobbles (Aug 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Perhaps because I don't want to turn into a mobile advertising hoarding for a fuckwit brand?


 
You mean something knocked out by wage slaves in the 3rd world and then sold at two or three times the cost price? (like a Dahon)


----------



## untethered (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got a Dahon Speed D6. It's pretty good for what it is but the small wheel thing has inevitable compromises.

I might look at getting a larger folder at some point and this would certainly be on the shortlist.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

Cobbles said:
			
		

> You mean something knocked out by wage slaves in the 3rd world and then sold at two or three times the cost price? (like a Dahon)


You can back all that "3rd world wage slave" stuff  up, of course, yes?

Curious how you think advertising military vehicle manufacturers with a dire environmental record  is somehow a positive thing. Still if it shuts you up going on about Edinburgh's buses for a while, it can't be all bad.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> Umm masking tape?  Spray paint?  I've disguised all the logos on my mountain bike, sprayed it pink and put disney kitten stickers on it thus rendering it less desirable to thieving scrotes.


No, I don't want to put money into Hummer's coffers.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2007)

I've seen a similar folder design from another company anyway. Name escapes me.


----------



## Cobbles (Aug 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You can back all that "3rd world wage slave" stuff up, of course, yes?.


 
From the Dahon website: 

_"We are headquartered in Los Angeles, California and our bicycles are assembled in our factories in Taiwan, Macau, the Czech Republic and China with parts sourced from the leading component manufacturers from around the world."_

I'm not so sure about the Czech Republic but China (of which Macau is a part) and Taiwan aren't exactly known for their employers' enlightened human resources practices are they?


This made me howl:

_"We are proud to say that a majority of our 700+ worldwide employees travel to work by bicycle, public transport, or a combination of both."_

They missed out a bit - _because on the poverty wages they get for bolting together our bitsas, they can't afford any other mode of transport..........._




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Curious how you think advertising military vehicle manufacturers with a dire environmental record is somehow a positive thing. Still if it shuts you up going on about Edinburgh's buses for a while, it can't be all bad.


 
Dripping wet folding bicycles just waiting to oil up my silk/wool suiting - yet another reason to avoid public transport whenever possible.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

Cobbles said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure about the Czech Republic but China (of which Macau is a part) and Taiwan aren't exactly known for their employers' enlightened human resources practices are they?


So you don't actually know anything about their employment practices and just made it all up in an attempt to score cheap, topic-disrupting points?

Thanks for confirming what I suspected.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I've seen a similar folder design from another company anyway. Name escapes me.


It's made by a German firm.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

Mind you, look at this drool-worthy beauty:





A snip at £2,200!
http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/airnimal_chameleon_ultima_buy.htm


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 28, 2007)

Cobbles said:
			
		

> _"We are headquartered in Los Angeles, California and our bicycles are assembled in our factories in Taiwan, Macau, the Czech Republic and China with parts sourced from the leading component manufacturers from around the world."_



Just like 99.9999% of all bicycles and bicycle components then.  Unfair to single out Dahon.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Aug 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Mind you, look at this drool-worthy beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you conisder this has a Dura Ace groupset costing about £1100 its actually not that bad value wise.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Just like 99.9999% of all bicycles and bicycle components then.  Unfair to single out Dahon.


Damn right. 

I'd imagine that Dahon are better than some too.


----------



## sir.clip (Oct 23, 2007)

*Bromptons*

Anyone ride a Brompton bicycle ?

I'm not sure if I should buy one off these, 
I've never Ridden one & I'd like some advice please... 
I need to get a folding bike & these are by far the best design.
But what are they like to ride & how do they rate against a road bike ?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2007)

Bromptons are great for pootling around town but those small wheels means that they're not going to be the most stable of bikes and with most only having limited gears, they're not too good on longer runs.

Dahons offer more 'road worthy' bikes, but at the expense of being a bit larger and not quite so easy to fold.

Maybe you should list your requirements and needs first?


----------



## zenie (Oct 23, 2007)

why dont you go to a shop and try one out? Just an idea


----------



## sir.clip (Oct 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Maybe you should list your requirements and needs first?



ok.

1)Needs to fold up and be carried up & down a two flights of stairs, once in the morning & once in the evening.
2)Needs to cover 20 miles a day across Londons deadly road network.
3) Needs a minumum of one gear.
4)Needs to be able to take a panier for sandwiches,spares, puncture repair kit
5)would be good to have back rack to fit a small tool box on.

I currently ride a road bike with flat bars.. But need to down size to something as compactable as possible.. I look at the middle folding range of bikes like dahon & alike, but they really do not look like they fold as clean & as simple as a brompton Or a birdy... 
I would hesititate at the stability issue If Bromptons are unstable?
I would not sacrifice that crucial piece of saftey over the folding capability of a more stable ride.. 





			
				zenie said:
			
		

> why dont you go to a shop and try one out?



Yes this is a plan i will put into full swing. I guess evans is the biggest stockist, So this afternoon i'll pop down to investigate.... Cheers


----------



## beeboo (Oct 23, 2007)

you need a Dahon Cadenza!! 






I had pretty similar requirements - needed a folder to get up and down stairs and store in the flat, but my commute is just shy of a 20 mile round-trip.

I was quickly steered away from small-wheeled folding bikes in the shop as I was told they weren't really suitable for such a long commute - they suffer  much more wear-and-tear for a equivalent journey than a full size bike and I was told I'd be constantly replacing parts.

The Cadenza is a decent road-equipped hybrid which happens to fold in half.  It's a bit bulky for getting up and down stairs, may depend on how narrow your staircase is - I manage on our narrow Victorian staircase but it's a lug.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2007)

i think the bromptons are well over-priced - they start at about £400 or £500 IIRC. There must be other, cheaper, fold up bikes.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Oct 23, 2007)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> i think the bromptons are well over-priced - they start at about £400 or £500 IIRC. There must be other, cheaper, fold up bikes.



There are - but they're made in the far east.  Bromptons are made in Britain and there are labour, environemnal and health and safety overheads.  500 quid is a fair price for one IMHO - there is a 6 month waiting list so somebody agrees with me


----------



## fjydj (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't think the brompton has the best ride, its best feature is its small size and easy fold. I have a dahon, which rides really well, but if I had more money I'd get a birdy. This guy had a similar wish list to yours

http://www.k12converge.com/?p=219#comments



> My desire was simple: ride a bicycle to work. I’ve done it for my last three positions (and college before that), so I wasn’t going to stop now. More importantly, I don’t feel like I know a city until I’ve really cycled it. The solution to this simple desire, however, was very complex.
> 
> snip...
> 
> ...


----------



## beeboo (Oct 23, 2007)

That guy was only looking at a 20 min commute though.


----------



## sir.clip (Oct 24, 2007)

I went to see if I could test ride one yesterday afternoon at Evans, But drew a blank. The guy told me I needed I.D in the form of my passport, a utility bill with my address & a letter from my Mum.
Still no worries.. 
I was advised that Herne hill Cycles stock the Brompton so I'll try these guys on my pedal home today.. 

The Bike friday Caught My Eye but it seems elaberate.. The Birdy Is good looking ( a bit to much so for the london magpies), But with all the working parts I would fear the maintinace would be high.. 
But Like Sigmund says Bromptons are built in Britain, Much Like myself.. so i'll procede with that knowledge & trust for now..

Just need the privalage of trying one..


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Oct 24, 2007)

<note to self; back away from the shiny new bikes!>


----------



## beeboo (Oct 24, 2007)

Some blurb from Brompton's website:



> as on other lightweight machines, aluminium alloy is used in the construction of the Brompton, and this material has a finite design life before failure. In normal use, the risk of aluminium fatigue failure is remote, even after many thousands of miles. However, the risk of failure increases with use, especially with hard riding or other severe loading. As such a failure could cause injury, the hinge clamp plates, handlebar and chainset should for safety be replaced every 5,000 miles (more frequently on any machine subjected to hard use)



I don't know how that compares with other bikes


----------



## Slow Hands (Oct 24, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I don't know how that compares with other bikes


Bromptons didn't used to use aluminium - they were considerably heavier than some competitors as a result which is a good thing when you're riding but not so good when you're carrying

I don't know where there is a waiting list for them, most places I've seen have a small stock of Bromptons now including different colours (minty blue anyone???)

But don't get a folding bike if you are tall, if you're much over six foot it looks and feels like a bmx!!!


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's my folder: Dahon Jetstream P8.


----------



## soulman (Oct 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's my folder: Dahon Jetstream P8.



Maybe it's the photo but the rear derailleur looks really low on that.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the photo but the rear derailleur looks really low on that.


It is pretty low. But maybe not as low as you think.


----------



## soulman (Oct 24, 2007)

Careful now, what size tires you got on that?


----------



## sir.clip (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried A brompton C-type Last night... 

They are ok..I see how they could be a little unstable, But not as bad as i thought. The brakes are a little flakey, So when I buy, i'll change the levers to something a bit better & maybe fit dual pivot brakes. And maybe switch the 3 speed to a grip shift changer... 

So come end of November I'll hopefully be investing in a second hand model to upgrade over time....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 25, 2007)

my ex had a brompton - it does feel a little unstable after a road/hybrid but gets better with practise

he used it to commute all round london and even on some longer rides out of london

it folded up really easily and carried really well

it did seem to suffer a larger amount of punctures repeatedly than a road or hybrid

when my employer gets the cycle to work scheme going I'm going to get a brompton to share with my daughter - its the pink frame that's got her interested and the cute factor ...


----------



## co-op (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got a Brompton on extended loan at the moment and it's brilliant for some things of course; I have to go out to the sticks a couple of times a week and it's great for changing trains at Clapham Junction in the morning, things like that - but I wouldn't want to do a 20 mile commute on it. It's just too rubbish basically if you're used to a decent road bike. Also the saddle doesn't go up far enough if you're tall - I'm over 6 foot and it's too low for me.


----------



## slainte (Oct 28, 2007)

Any one try the ridgeback series  of folding bikes they currently have 3 in the range from £449 down to £199

Dunno but I believe that the whole ridgeback series was started by a guy commuting about london so maybe the said folding bikes might be better suited to london...what do you think?
http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/

Just select the folding bike section.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2007)

slainte said:
			
		

> ♦♦♦
> Dunno but I believe that the whole ridgeback series was started by a guy commuting about london so maybe the said folding bikes might be better suited to london...what do you think?
> http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/
> 
> Just select the folding bike section.


They're rebadged Dahons.


----------



## newbie (Oct 28, 2007)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> I went to see if I could test ride one yesterday afternoon at Evans, But drew a blank. The guy told me I needed I.D in the form of my passport, a utility bill with my address & a letter from my Mum.



unless you're under 18 that's really odd.  When I wanted to test a bike at London Bridge Evans couple of weeks ago all they wanted was to take a penny off my card (to prove it worked and I knew the pin) and to hold the card while I was out.  Maybe I just look honest


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Oct 28, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> you need a Dahon Cadenza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What he said, currently scouring fleabay for one, bike oozes quality and v upgradable too.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 28, 2007)

Gixxer1000 said:
			
		

> What he said, currently scouring fleabay for one, bike oozes quality and v upgradable too.



why thank you  

I *heart* it so much!

They've only (this year?) introduced the new-style frames, second hand you'll probably find one with these frames:






Which I'm sure is fine but just doesn't look so lovely.


----------



## soulman (Nov 1, 2007)

If I wanted a folding bike this looks good for the money:






the revolution compact


----------



## soulman (Apr 26, 2008)

*Proper vs Folding Bikes*

Yeah sure there's been threads around this but not a head-to-head, AFAIK.

So what's so special about a big bike compared to a lovely folding one?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 26, 2008)

"Cumbersomes", as the people at the Folding Bike Society call big bikes!


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 26, 2008)

Folding bikes that seem to offer decent performance are just too expensive..


----------



## soulman (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you explain what you mean by expensive? Pound or euro wise.

I'm not one of those people who spends hundreds or thousands on a bike...


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 26, 2008)

soulman said:


> Can you explain what you mean by expensive? Pound or euro wise.
> 
> I'm not one of those people who spends hundreds or thousands on a bike...



Well all the decent folders I've seen are £500 and above, sometimes a lot more, for a bike that if you're lucky performs like a £200 normal bike


----------



## soulman (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe you're looking at the name, Brompton, and not looking at the spec.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 26, 2008)

soulman said:


> Maybe you're looking at the name, Brompton, and not looking at the spec.



No, I did a fair bit of research a couple of years back when i was looking into getting one because of space considerations where I was living


----------



## soulman (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah sure, but I reckon you can get a good folding bike for under £500 now.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 26, 2008)

soulman said:


> Yeah sure, but I reckon you can get a good folding bike for under £500 now.



Maybe, but as good as a normal bike of half that price?


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2008)

soulman said:


> Yeah sure there's been threads around this but not a head-to-head, AFAIK.
> 
> So what's so special about a big bike compared to a lovely folding one?


Big bikes are more comfortable to ride, have better gear ratios, are faster and more stable.

But I still love my Dahon folder.


El Jefe said:


> Well all the decent folders I've seen are £500 and above, sometimes a lot more, for a bike that if you're lucky performs like a £200 normal bike


You can get some excellent folder bikes for under £500, often with better gears/brakes than a £200 proper bike.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can get brand new 'normal' bikes for £60/70 at Argos.

Haven't seen a folding bike come even close to this yet.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> You can get brand new 'normal' bikes for £60/70 at Argos.
> 
> Haven't seen a folding bike come even close to this yet.


Yeah, but they're really shit and weigh a ton.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Yeah, but they're really shit and weigh a ton.



Did you get any kip?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 26, 2008)

One of the problems, price-wise, with folders is that great bikes like Bromptons rarely come up second hand, 'cos even if the owner isn't using them much, by definition, they don't take up much space. And they're such a great piece of engineering.

Doesn't have to be either/or, though. I've got a Brompton, a racer, a tourer and a Dawes with child-seat.

I'd seriously recommend A-B magazine though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Yeah, but they're really shit and weigh a ton.



Depends what you're after though really. I figure most people who get folding bikes are less concerned with how great the ride is - more about how convenient it is to get from A to B.

If I could get a folding bike £60-70. I'd definitely get one.


----------



## eoin_k (Apr 26, 2008)

But it would be shit and you would stop riding it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 27, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> One of the problems, price-wise, with folders is that great bikes like Bromptons rarely come up second hand, 'cos even if the owner isn't using them much, by definition, they don't take up much space. And they're such a great piece of engineering.
> 
> Doesn't have to be either/or, though. I've got a Brompton, a racer, a tourer and a Dawes with child-seat.
> 
> I'd seriously recommend A-B magazine though.



where do you put them all?


----------



## likesfish (Apr 27, 2008)

depends if your doing 1 or two miles on the flat and it will fold properly why spend more?
 horses for courses a cumbesome is always going to have better spec than a folder at the same price spec just like desktop will always beat a laptop you pay extra cause it folds


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Miss-Shelf said:


> where do you put them all?



The three cumbersomes go in the garage, and the folder goes in the porch.


----------



## soulman (Apr 29, 2008)

Well apart from the editor no one else here seems to want to defend the folders. Shame really because I was hoping for some personal recommendations of affordish folding bikes that can be used regularly...


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

soulman said:


> Well apart from the editor no one else here seems to want to defend the folders. Shame really because I was hoping for some personal recommendations of affordish folding bikes that can be used regularly...


I'm not sure that they need defending, but the Dahon range are excellent folders. 

If you shop around you can usually find discounted models from 2006/2007's range that offer great value for money. 







Eme and I cycled from Plymouth up over Dartmoor to Princetown on our folders and they gave a great ride (I managed 40mph on the descent, although it was a bit scary!).

Here's me flying  along the old Plym Valley line into Plymouth:


We've also taken the bikes from St Ives to Penzance and the joy of being able to take your bike wherever you want on public transport and then just unfold it and go can't be understated. I've done hundreds of miles on mine and it's proved a great investment.


----------



## soulman (Apr 29, 2008)

Is the frame standing up to the wear and tear of daily use? How are they on hilly terrain compared to a non folder?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

soulman said:


> Is the frame standing up to the wear and tear of daily use? How are they on hilly terrain compared to a non folder?


I don't use the bike daily but I can't see any reason why it shouldn't last for a reasonably long time. My folder has got 8 gears which seems ample for most cycling - after all, we managed to climb to the top of Dartmoor!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 29, 2008)

would you use it as your primary mode of transport? They always look a bit slow to me...


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 29, 2008)

I wasn't impressed by Bromptons. I rode a borrowed one and punctured its crappy, noddy-like tyres on my first ride. It was also slow as fuck.

Maybe I'd consider getting a folder if I was taking it on an Editor style public transport/bike jamboree... I would still feel like a shmuck paying so much for one and getting overtaken by joggers though.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

DapperDonDamaja said:


> Maybe I'd consider getting a folder if I was taking it on an Editor style public transport/bike jamboree... I would still feel like a shmuck paying so much for one and getting overtaken by joggers though.


The only reason you'd get overtaken by joggers is if you you were a _ridiculously_ slow cyclist.

There's no reason why you can't average a fairly lively pace on a decent  folder like a Dahon. I've overtaken loads of regular bike riders around town on mine.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 29, 2008)

Had a spin on a Brompton tonight. Not bad. Decent gearing. Pricey though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 29, 2008)

surely miniature wheel size = gross inefficiency?

On the flip side, you could argue that it'd get you fitter.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 29, 2008)

Editor said:
			
		

> There's no reason why you can't average a fairly lively pace on a decent  folder like a Dahon. I've overtaken loads of regular bike riders around town on mine.



Yes but then there are a lot of horrorshow bikes out there - wheels out of true, unlubricated, in need of hub replacements. 

Maybe your Dahon is good. I'm not going to argue on that score. But Bromptons are the benchmark of the folder with a fanboi club and everything. I rode a practically brand new one and found it slow, rickety and crap compared to my normal bog standard 150 quid mtb.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 29, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm not sure that they need defending,



although they ride nicely their lack of availability of brand specific spare parts (stems for example) is undefendable.

give me 700cs any day of the week, although this is quite interesting.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

Psychonaut;7428415]surely miniature wheel size = gross inefficiency?[/quote]My Dahon has 20" wheels. Couple that with a high gear ratio              (8 speed said:


> although they ride nicely their lack of availability of brand specific spare parts (stems for example) is undefendable.


Stem spares here: http://www.gaerlan.com/dahon/stem.htm. I had no problem getting a replacement crankshaft.

Useful Folding Society website: http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/


----------



## Boycey (Apr 29, 2008)

much thanks, have forwarded that on 

folding bikes are *technically* more efficient, however this only holds on a smooth surface like a velodrome. a larger wheel rolls over obstacles with less resistance, it's all horses for courses though innit


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

Boycey said:


> folding bikes are *technically* more efficient, however this only holds on a smooth surface like a velodrome. a larger wheel rolls over obstacles with less resistance, it's all horses for courses though innit


Folding bikes are definitely less stable at high speeds (mine was wobbling all over the place at 40mph) and the problem is worse with smaller wheel bikes like Bromptons, but they're absolutely fine for city commutes and even fairly lengthy (25 mile) country rides.

I wouldn't want to take them too far off road though.


----------



## roryer (Apr 29, 2008)

If anyone desires the freedom of not owning a car, and perhaps live outside of London, then a folding bicycle is an essential item. 

The convienence of being able to sling a folding bicycle into the boot of a friend's car, taxi, take it on buses, coaches, underground and of course rush hour trains, means that you can go anywhere, and usually considerably faster than those silly car dependent folk. There are very few places in Britain that are more than 10 miles from a train station, and those people that are located in deepest rural Britain, will normally have a regular bus service, so once you get used to combining cycling with public transport, getting around is simple.

(I sometimes despair at the folk that complain that "its impossible for me not to drive" when actually with a folding bicycle its easy to go anywhere, its actually just a question of getting used to a new less damaging form of peronal mobility.)

In that my reason for having a folding bicycle is to be able to cycle up to 10 miles to a train or coach station, and then take my bicycle onto public transport, I need a folder that rides fairly well on road, but can still be packed into a small space when folded.

Nothing beats a Brompton, it rides very well, and is incredibly compact. (Bromptons generally have good gear ratios by the way, and can be ridden at high speed through traffic.)

Only the price is a barrier, (although sometimes availability too), and Dahon produce a great range of less compact but solid bicycles for riding on the road, many Dahon designs are re-branded for Specialized, Raleigh, Ridgeback etc. (btw: I ride a Dahon, because I was given it for free) 

The entry level Dahons with deraillieurs can have a very low gear ratio, making them extremely slow. The less compact folded size of a Dahon can prevent them being accepted on regular buses, especially if there are two or more of you, and usually only one will fit into the boot of a car, but for coaches, and trains they are fine.

In comparing folding bikes to big bikes on road, the small wheels of a folder means that the gear ratio has to be much higher to get to the same speed as a larger wheeled bike, this means having a much larger front chainwheel, I forget the details these days but I believe MTB standard large chainwheel would be 42 teeth. On the Giant Halfway in 2001 I think originally there was a 52 tooth front chainwheel combined with a 9 tooth smallest cog on the back which gave the 20" wheeled bike a similar top speed as a standard MTB. (A very small wheeled bike with a huge front chainwheel doesn't work for mechanical reasons in that the chainwheel hits the ground, but there are quite a few contraptions that I have seen at cycle shows being designed to overcome this problem, like very small linked chains.)

There is also a greater problem of maintaining control at high speeds for small wheeled bicycles. I believe this is because the wheels spin a greater speed, making it feel more twitchy.

I've heard that it can make riding long distances feel a little bit more tiring too, which is why 700c is generally the preference for touring bikes.

I've taken folding bikes off road and 20" bikes on a hard mud pony trails or jeep tracks will be fine. I wouldn't recommend riding on thick mud as the wheels will sink, and on very steep single track a smaller wheels are less likely to roll over big rocks, so you are more liley to go over the handlebars and lose control.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 29, 2008)

y'all know you can put 'cumbersomes' on the train as well, yeah?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2008)

Lo Siento. said:


> y'all know you can put 'cumbersomes' on the train as well, yeah?


At certain times in certain directions on certain trains, if there's not more than 3 of you.

Sparrow takes her cumbersome on S.London trains, and believe me it is not a simple business. She's considering a folder.


----------



## roryer (Apr 29, 2008)

Lo Siento. said:


> y'all know you can put 'cumbersomes' on the train as well, yeah?


Not always true at peak times.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

Lo Siento. said:


> y'all know you can put 'cumbersomes' on the train as well, yeah?


If you mean regular size bikes, you can't take them on many underground lines and there's often big restrictions on taking bikes on  inter-city trains and peak hour lines.

I've seen two poor cyclists get turfed off a Plymouth to London train because they hadn't booked a place for their bikes and were told that there was no space. No such problem with a folding bike which sits in the luggage gap between seats.

roryer: Eme and I had no problem getting both our Dahons in a taxi car boot. Good job too as we were miles from home and it had started to piss down!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 29, 2008)

never had a problem myself. But then I live up north...


----------



## scifisam (Apr 29, 2008)

One other big advantage of folding bikes is security: I've taken mine into pubs, restaurants, other people's homes, and the office, without a problem. It's so nice not having to worry about the inevitable bike thieves outside. Mine also looks rather cool. 

Full-sized bikes are going to be a fair bit quicker and more comfortable, though. I'd have one if I could, but the folding bike would still be handy for, say, cycling somewhere, drinking and then getting the bus back.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Apr 29, 2008)

roryer said:


> There is also a greater problem of maintaining control at high speeds for small wheeled bicycles. I believe this is because the wheels spin a greater speed, making it feel more twitchy.



I may be wrong (and if so would welcome correction) but I think your description is inaccurate.  I believe it's because the wheels act as a gyroscope, their spin giving them an angular momentum that helps stabilize the bicycle.  The larger the wheel, or the heavier the wheel, the greater its momentum and thus its stabilizing effect.

So, a folder, with small wheels that are also (hopefully) as light as possible will have much less inherent stability at the same speed as a road bike, making it feel much twitchier.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Apr 29, 2008)

scifisam said:


> I'd have one if I could, but the folding bike would still be handy for, say, cycling somewhere, drinking and then getting the bus back.




That would probably see me waking up the next day and remembering I left my bike in the pub.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2008)

roryer said:


> and those people that are located in deepest rural Britain, will normally have a regular bus service,



That's very much not the case ime.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 29, 2008)

editor said:


> but they're absolutely fine for city commutes and even fairly lengthy (25 mile) country rides.



You can ride 25 miles? Respect. 

I've just about cracked riding the 2.5 miles to uni without collapsing in a heap, although I have to push the bike up the steep drive to the cycle stands!

I second the Dahon, btw. Mine cost £300 but it does ride well. About the only drawback is that it is harder to lock up securely, and the frame on mine has nowhere to carry a cable lock, let alone a D-lock. The saddle bag is pretty small too.


----------



## soulman (Apr 29, 2008)

Couldn't you wrap a cable lock around the handlebars?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

I fold my bike up, park it against a lamppost and shove the D Lock through the folded frame. Seems pretty secure to me (although because it's a folder I very rarely have to actually leave it anywhere!).


----------



## soulman (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a definite plus for a folder. You can take it pretty much anywhere with you, as long as you don't forget to pick it up when you leave.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 29, 2008)

soulman said:


> Couldn't you wrap a cable lock around the handlebars?



Managed to do just that, thanks

I wonder if a bigger saddle bag would fit (ie one for a 'normal' bike)

That would at least double my potential use of the bike


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2008)

We have a bit of a range of bikes here - our two most recent purchases being folders.  I really like them.  We've taken them abroad twice now - once to a city (Zagreb) and the 2nd time to an island (Hvar) where we previously took our road bikes.  On Hvar (and surrounding islands) we tend to do some pretty steep climbs and quite long distances and took our road bikes there over New Year.  A few weeks ago we took our folders and I was actually really impressed with how well they handled it all.  We were also able to take them off road on both macadam and really rough footpaths.  It also meant when we got to a "tunnel" (1.5k hole through a mountain with no lighting, regular road surface and only room for one vehicle at a time), we were able to wait for a van to come and hitch a lift with the bikes.  (On the way back we rode through with a car behind us for safety - just amazing!!)  It also meant we could get them both into one bike bag and only paid to take one on the airplane - plus all our ferry trips etc, we just carried them on and didn't pay.  We could also take risks - like cycle off for really long rides to quite remote places with no public transport etc.. because we knew we'd be able to hitch lifts back or pay someone to drive us home if things went tits up.

We've also taken them down to the coast here on the trains - we very often take our bikes on trains as neither of us are good in cars - and it was a LOT easier than the big bikes.

I still use my big bikes like before, but I have been pretty impressed with the versatility of my folder.

There are more and more folders coming on to the market now from £99 (Halfords) right up to Brompton and the lovely Airnimals.... 

Two weeks ago on Hvar:







off-road - although it was too rocky to ride (for any bike) for quite a bit of the road.


----------



## roryer (Apr 30, 2008)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> I wonder if a bigger saddle bag would fit (ie one for a 'normal' bike). That would at least double my potential use of the bike







You need a special luggage rack, Dahon do one as pictured above. This gives greater clearance both for your heels when pedalling, and also lifts the panniers higher off the ground allowing you to use standard sized ones.

This bike is also fitted with front wheel luggage racks too, so you can have front and rear panniers, really good if you want to go travelling long distances as it evens out the load.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2008)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I believe it's because the wheels act as a gyroscope, their spin giving them an angular momentum that helps stabilize the bicycle.



This is my understanding also.

[still trying to make his mind up whether to get a folder too]


----------



## sir.clip (Apr 30, 2008)

Bromptons rule...

They can be ridden as quick as your usual mountain bike or hybrid, or leisurly paced through the city streets, They fold down so weenie you can take em on the tube, bus or train, euro star, car boot, back pack, helicopter & pizza bike back box. You can store them under a desk at work, under the bed, behind a door... They take seconds to open out or fold down.. They are not like a dogs dinner when they are folded. 
They are made in Britain... 
The only down sides I can think of are the aero dynamics are not outer this world. The little wheels that act as balancers when folded are rubbish, The price is lets say 'expensive' (But its a cottage industry...) The pink ones are just hiddeous..

All in all a classic British design. Still built in England... Lovely straight forward sit up ride. no nonsense folding bicycle for everyone... 

Thumbs up from me...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 30, 2008)

sir.clip said:


> They can be ridden as quick as your usual mountain bike or hybrid.




Sorry, that's patently nonsense. You can argue that they go a good speed, but certainly not 'as quick' as a hybrid.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 30, 2008)

roryer said:


> You need a special luggage rack, Dahon do one..... This gives greater clearance both for your heels when pedalling, and also lifts the panniers higher off the ground allowing you to use standard sized ones.
> 
> This bike is also fitted with front wheel luggage racks too, so you can have front and rear panniers, really good if you want to go travelling long distances as it evens out the load.



Thanks Roryer- I'll have to price those.

 I do tend to use the car to uni on the grounds 'I've got a lot to carry' but 'a lot' is 2 lever arch files and a flask, hardly HGV material!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Apr 30, 2008)

Lo Siento. said:


> Sorry, that's patently nonsense. You can argue that they go a good speed, but certainly not 'as quick' as a hybrid.



Why is it nonsense?

Here's an example of a small wheeled bike that will easily match speed with a hybrid:

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/twin-pylon-8878

I'm not sure which part of a folding bike you think will slow it down?


----------



## sir.clip (Apr 30, 2008)

This single speed brompton would beat most 18 speed hybrids on a straight road... 







Just takes a bit of ingenuity...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 30, 2008)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Why is it nonsense?
> 
> Here's an example of a small wheeled bike that will easily match speed with a hybrid:
> 
> ...



It's £6,000 worth! 

Not like I've got a degree in Physics or anything, but I cycle all the time, and I've never been overtaken by a folding bike in my life (the reverse happens constantly, and plenty of regular bikes overtake me)


----------



## sir.clip (Apr 30, 2008)

Lo Siento. said:


> I've never been overtaken by a folding bike in my life



You have never lived... 
Let one go by time to time & experience the joys of life..


----------



## soulman (May 1, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> We have a bit of a range of bikes here - our two most recent purchases being folders.  I really like them.  We've taken them abroad twice now - once to a city (Zagreb) and the 2nd time to an island (Hvar) where we previously took our road bikes.  On Hvar (and surrounding islands) we tend to do some pretty steep climbs and quite long distances and took our road bikes there over New Year.  A few weeks ago we took our folders and I was actually really impressed with how well they handled it all.  We were also able to take them off road on both macadam and really rough footpaths.  It also meant when we got to a "tunnel" (1.5k hole through a mountain with no lighting, regular road surface and only room for one vehicle at a time), we were able to wait for a van to come and hitch a lift with the bikes.  (On the way back we rode through with a car behind us for safety - just amazing!!)  It also meant we could get them both into one bike bag and only paid to take one on the airplane - plus all our ferry trips etc, we just carried them on and didn't pay.  We could also take risks - like cycle off for really long rides to quite remote places with no public transport etc.. because we knew we'd be able to hitch lifts back or pay someone to drive us home if things went tits up.
> 
> We've also taken them down to the coast here on the trains - we very often take our bikes on trains as neither of us are good in cars - and it was a LOT easier than the big bikes.
> 
> ...



Nice photos. Not sure it would be my destination of choice but looks lovely anyway... Plus those folders are coming in at the £500 mark. So I guess you can get something solid and functional without paying out stupid money!


----------



## editor (May 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> Nice photos. Not sure it would be my destination of choice but looks lovely anyway... Plus those folders are coming in at the £500 mark. So I guess you can get something solid and functional without paying out stupid money!


Mine cost something like £350 and it's very well made.


----------



## soulman (May 1, 2008)

It looks very well made too. But it's not showing up on the Dahon site. Perhaps you could point me in the direction of a folder like that for that kind of money.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> It looks very well made too. But it's not showing up on the Dahon site. Perhaps you could point me in the direction of a folder like that for that kind of money.


You have to look around for shops selling last years lines at a discount, but here's a nice larger folder for £280:






http://www.foldingbikehut.co.uk/product_info.php/products_id/43


----------



## soulman (May 1, 2008)

It's the fold that makes me uncertain about some of these lovely bikes. Are there folders that don't have that tell-tale fold?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> Nice photos. Not sure it would be my destination of choice but looks lovely anyway... Plus those folders are coming in at the £500 mark. So I guess you can get something solid and functional without paying out stupid money!



They were £400 each.

We go to Croatia a lot because of family ties and it's stunning.  We might take them to either Japan or SE Asia this summer.


----------



## soulman (May 2, 2008)

soulman said:


> It's the fold that makes me uncertain about some of these lovely bikes. Are there folders that don't have that tell-tale fold?



I knew I'd seen a folder with no hinge on the mainframe of the bike - www.mezzobikes.com

British designed as well, but expensive.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2008)

soulman said:


> It's the fold that makes me uncertain about some of these lovely bikes. Are there folders that don't have that tell-tale fold?


What makes you "uncertain" about the fold?


----------



## soulman (May 2, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> They were £400 each.
> 
> We go to Croatia a lot because of family ties and it's stunning.  We might take them to either Japan or SE Asia this summer.



Ah right, on their website they're retailing at 499 now.


----------



## soulman (May 2, 2008)

editor said:


> What makes you "uncertain" about the fold?



Two things really. Where they generally are on the frame, and the issue of flex.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2008)

soulman said:


> Two things really. Where they generally are on the frame, and the issue of flex.


I strongly urge you to try one out first and see if you can feel any flex.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 2, 2008)

soulman said:


> Ah right, on their website they're retailing at 499 now.



We got them in a sale - stroke of luck.  We did try Dahons and they are fine - I've seen Ed's and had a go on one.  There's nothing wrong with them.  The reason we went for the ones we have is that all the parts are generic and easily obtainable, whereas I have heard that it can be quite difficult to get Dahon spares.  I imagine this is not such a problem in London, but as we tend to take our bikes to some quite rural places (there is no bike shop on Hvar for example) we needed bikes that could be fixed easily.

ETA... I've definitely not felt any "flex" whatsoever - and we've come down some pretty big mountains on them.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2008)

Hot or what?



> The range is headed-up by the flagship SwissBike XO - a full size mountain bike with 26" wheels that folds down to a 36" x 28" x 12" size in under 30 seconds via a quick-release system that doesn't require tools. The company's patented FIT (Foldable Integrated Technology) System which facilitates the quick-folding without breaking any of the frame tubes is the key to maintaining the structural integrity of the bike. The bikes also include the CLIX Wheel Retention System which enables one-handed wheel removal and importantly, a safety lock system which prevents frame from folding even if the quick release isn't tightened.
> 
> The top of the line, 27-speed, USD$2,250 XO model include a frame constructed from custom drawn 7005 aircraft grade aluminum tubing, hand-welded, double butted rear triangle and Rockshox Recon 351 Suspension with 85-130 travel and disc mount. Alloy rims, CST Maxis Flyweight Kevlar tires, Sram derailleurs and double butted alloy handlebars are also standard issue on the XO. The range is completed by the USD $865 LX and the USD$679 TX models with clever folding pedals and a soft-carry case available for all models.


http://www.newlaunches.com/archives/swissbike_a_fold_able_work_of_art.php


----------



## Strumpet (May 12, 2008)

I'm not a bike geek  (altho might be when I finally get round to buying one) but MMMMMMmmmm I want one!!


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2008)

That is hot as hell. WANT.
Although you do still have to take the front wheel off. If I was going to get a folder, I think it'd be a wheel-on model.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2008)

At bloody last, they've managed to make those foldy bikes look non shit!


----------



## editor (May 12, 2008)

Crispy said:


> That is hot as hell. WANT.
> Although you do still have to take the front wheel off. If I was going to get a folder, I think it'd be a wheel-on model.


Yeah, but that's gotta be a small price to pay for such a _lush_ bike. I mean - look at it!






http://www.swissbike.com/productxo.html


----------



## twistedAM (May 12, 2008)

editor said:


> Yeah, but that's gotta be a small price to pay for such a _lush_ bike. I mean - look at it!



$2,250 Tidy though.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2008)

The next model down in  the range ain't half bad either in its bad bwoy black matt finish - and for around £450, it's not a bad price.



> Color     Matt Black
> Frame     7005 Series Aluminum Front and Rear Triangle
> Fork     Spinner®Grind CL Suspension, disc mount, adjustable preload with CLIX™ Ramps
> Rims     Jalco ®Alloy, 32 hole, Double Wall, CNC Sidewall, Black
> ...


----------



## editor (May 12, 2008)

This one looks a bit weird though:





TX MOUNTAIN BIKE (MSRP-$679.00)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2008)

editor said:


> This one looks a bit weird though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually like that one more than others...very nice set though, been thinking of getting a bike again recently too.


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2008)

You could just wrap some gaffatape round the tubes for that monocoque look


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 12, 2008)

Fugly.


----------



## soulman (May 12, 2008)

*looks for the fold*


----------



## damnhippie (May 13, 2008)

i like the black one. looks like they might weigh a bit though! ...i tried out my mate's folder and it has heavy as a really heavy thing.


----------



## upinsmoke (May 13, 2008)

I really need to learn how to ride a bike, that one looks like fun.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2008)

upinsmoke said:


> I really need to learn how to ride a bike, that one looks like fun.



It's less fun than a proper bike, but does look more fun than your normal folding bike.

Besides, when all you're doing is cycling from London Bridge to wherever, why bother with a really expensive model?


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2008)

editor said:


> Hot or what?



But... it hasn't got any pedals.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

Quite like the idea of a folding bike for me and the lady but good ones seem to be damn pricey! 
We have not got room to store two normal bikes in our place so better start saving


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> But... it hasn't got any pedals.



How can you tell from a side on view?


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How can you tell from a side on view?




  you can see the hole at the end of the crank.

and there's a suspicious lack of pedal shapes.


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2008)

The holes in the cranks are a giveaway


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2008)

tommers said:


> you can see the hole at the end of the crank.
> 
> and there's a suspicious lack of pedal shapes.





I mean...er maybe there's some new fangled peddle we aint seen before.


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I mean...er maybe there's some new fangled peddle we aint seen before.




they could be invisible I suppose.  Like wonder woman's plane.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Quite like the idea of a folding bike for me and the lady but good ones seem to be damn pricey!
> We have not got room to store two normal bikes in our place so better start saving


You could hoist them up in your hallway - that's quite tall isn't it?


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 13, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's less fun than a proper bike, but does look more fun than your normal folding bike.
> 
> Besides, when all you're doing is cycling from London Bridge to wherever, why bother with a really expensive model?



If you're going down Borough High St, you'd better have those front suspension forks...

My bruv is looking for a folder - will send that to him.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2008)

tommers said:


> they could be invisible I suppose.  Like wonder woman's plane.



Exactly, that's what I was getting at, them damn invisible peddles.


----------



## citydreams (May 13, 2008)

editor said:


> Hot or what?



Sorry, no contest!


----------



## Herbsman. (May 13, 2008)

these are the best: http://www.movingtargetzine.com/forum/discussion/471/


----------



## soulman (May 13, 2008)

Yeah but how much are they?


----------



## pogofish (May 13, 2008)

editor said:


> Hot or what?



Rather bloody freezing actually. 

That design is several years old.  Maybe from 2000-2002?  Can't remember the name of the original maker.

Relaunching it as "new" when the only new thing is the name on the top tube/girder, is a little bit rich IMO.


----------



## Part 2 (May 14, 2008)

pogofish said:


> Rather bloody freezing actually.
> 
> That design is several years old.  Maybe from 2000-2002?  Can't remember the name of the original maker.
> 
> Relaunching it as "new" when the only new thing is the name on the top tube/girder, is a little bit rich IMO.




Looks like an old Klein Mantra.







13 years old that one


----------



## editor (May 14, 2008)

citydreams said:


> Sorry, no contest!


Those Airnimal bikes are fucking awesome. I've been giving them lustful looks for years.


----------



## Herbsman. (May 14, 2008)

c

come on jump on the fixie track bike bandwagon innit


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2008)

now that's hot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2008)

fugly


----------



## moomoo (May 14, 2008)

On some circular at work today there was an article/advert about a bike that folded up concertina style.


----------



## TopCat (May 15, 2008)

Ed, did you not buy a very lush folder not that long ago?


----------



## editor (May 15, 2008)

TopCat said:


> Ed, did you not buy a very lush folder not that long ago?


About three years ago and it's great for pootling around on.

But I'm digging the beefier lines of this Swiss bike too.


----------



## TopCat (May 15, 2008)

Time flies eh.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2008)

*Will Self gets a Brompton bike*

Nice article!


> The great day came and I set off for Brentford. It was a perfect foldaway trip in every respect: I could ride my big bike to Vauxhall, take the over-ground train to Kew Bridge, walk to the factory, pick up the bike, then cycle back to the station, put it on the train, and then at the other end – bliss of bliss – get out the Brompton bag I'd bought years ago in an excess of uber-nerdishness, put the foldaway bike in it, sling it over my shoulder, and cycle home on the big bike. Bike-on-bike action! That's what we foldaway perverts really go for.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ng-will-self-on-the-brompton-bike-926741.html


----------



## metalguru (Oct 26, 2008)

Great article - his journalism is better than his books.

For a moment I felt tempted - but I just find London traffic too dangerous to even contemplate getting on a bike.

Get rid of the cars in Central London, and I'd be on one like a shot.


----------



## soulman (Oct 26, 2008)

Doesn't say how much it was.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2008)

soulman said:


> Doesn't say how much it was.


It'll be load$.

Their cheapest bike is over £600 and this one costs over a grand.





They're lovely machines though.

http://www.brompton.co.uk/


----------



## soulman (Oct 26, 2008)

Absolutely. It's a fine piece of British engineering, and I'm all for sourcing things locally, even nationally. But what does piss me off is the prices, and the niche market that gets created for things like this. It can become elitist.

Then on the other hand a grand is a lot less than you would pay for a car. You don't have the associated expenses like road tax, fuel, insurance and so on. But you have to factor in rail, bus, taxi or flight fares. And shitty weather!


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 26, 2008)

Surely there are cheaper folding bikes too?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2008)

The pussy can't even cycle from Vauxhall to Kew on a one off trip?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Surely there are cheaper folding bikes too?


Yes there are. Mine cost £300 and is better spec'd than a Brompton but I doubt if it's as well made or will last as long. It certainly doesn't fold up anywhere near as small.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 26, 2008)

The only time I've ever ridden a Brompton it was a slow, rickety piece of shit and I got a flat tyre. I'm leaving the clown bikes for the clowns.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2008)

DapperDonDamaja said:


> The only time I've ever ridden a Brompton it was a slow, rickety piece of shit and I got a flat tyre. I'm leaving the clown bikes for the clowns.


Who'd be laughing if you lived 5 miles from the rail station and the last bus had gone?


----------



## rich! (Oct 26, 2008)

Pity the Indy copy-editors are mechanically illiterate. "individual parts being braised"...


----------



## soulman (Oct 26, 2008)

DapperDonDamaja said:


> The only time I've ever ridden a Brompton it was a slow, rickety piece of shit and I got a flat tyre. I'm leaving the clown bikes for the clowns.



That's once more than I've ridden one. No rich mates see.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2008)

soulman said:


> That's once more than I've ridden one. No rich mates see.


Um, you can try them out for free in most bike shops. That's what I did.


----------



## soulman (Oct 27, 2008)

What would be the point of that. Torture myself with something I can't have?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2008)

soulman said:


> What would be the point of that. Torture myself with something I can't have?


If you decide you love the thing you can always start saving, or look to buy a second hand one. Or just enjoy the (brief) ride. I sometimes try out cameras that I can never afford.

Of course, if you haven't the slightest interest in ever buying a Brompton, it would be something of a fruitless exercise.


----------



## soulman (Oct 27, 2008)

editor said:


> If you decide you love the thing you can always start saving, or look to buy a second hand one. Or just enjoy the (brief) ride. I sometimes try out cameras that I can never afford.
> 
> Of course, if you haven't the slightest interest in ever buying a Brompton, it would be something of a fruitless exercise.



Even I have aspirations


----------



## HackneyE9 (Oct 27, 2008)

I managed to got one second-hand for £200, but due to their excellence and convenient storage size, they'd don't often come up second hand.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 27, 2008)

this really confused me cos Self has had a Brompton for ages, I just to see him on it in Stockwell. But I think he's talking about getting one ages ago in the article


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2008)

The story's about him forking out for a new top of the range model.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont understand why did he have to use the train its only about 9 miles form Vauxhall to Brentford innit ? I'm unfit and I can do 10 miles in my lunch break around the lanes on dartmoor.

I get the idea of folding it up jumping on a train and then pootling off from London to the penines or something, and going for a ride. 

But isnt hoping on the train for a couple of stops in London just a bit. . er. . pointless. Why do you have to use both cant you just use public transport OR a bike.

Please expalin I do want to understand, its just...I dont get it. Sorry


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been using a combination of bikes and trains for all my placement commutes for just over a year now. It's the difference between cycling 1 hour - 1 hour +, up and down hills, each way to work or cycling 20 - 25 mins each way with a train in the middle, and feeling relatively fresher. Particularly when you then have to use the bike for visits when you're at work.

I don't think there's anything wrong with using a train/bike combo - bikes are less annoying than buses and cheaper than the tube, but two hours + a day cycling would take it out of a lot of people. I knew a guy who did an 11 mile commute each way for a bit - it exhausted him.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I dont understand why did he have to use the train its only about 9 miles form Vauxhall to Brentford innit ? I'm unfit and I can do 10 miles in my lunch break around the lanes on dartmoor.


Maybe he just wanted to get there quickly?


----------



## han (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm gonna get a Brompton through the bike to work scheme, after Christmas - they pay half!! 

I'll get the bottom of the range model, though. I want to get an orange one, or a green one. With a Brookes saddle.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 27, 2008)

soulman said:


> Absolutely. *It's a fine piece of British engineering
> *, and I'm all for sourcing things locally, even nationally.* But what does piss me off is the prices*, and the niche market that gets created for things like this.



one kind of explains the other, afaik bromptons are actually made in west london so you're paying for london rents and workers wages. which leads on to the next issue with brompton- supply! han- try and order yours now, that way you might get it by january.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Self.......... on it in Stockwell.


....and I've seen him pedalling away on Acre Lane.....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 27, 2008)

editor said:


> Maybe he just wanted to get there quickly?



he should have used a car then 

they do look lovely though what make is your folder then Ed?

what's the differences weight wise between it and the brompton and given the funds which brompton would you get and why?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 27, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I've been using a combination of bikes and trains for all my placement commutes for just over a year now. It's the difference between cycling 1 hour - 1 hour +, up and down hills, each way to work or cycling 20 - 25 mins each way with a train in the middle, and feeling relatively fresher. Particularly when you then have to use the bike for visits when you're at work.



I sort of understand. But I'd probably go for cycling the whole but as I'd be jts as swetay after 20 minutes as I would the horu, So I'd still end up getting changed etc.  It takes me just over and hour commute anyway so I'd be ok with that.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 27, 2008)

editor said:


> Maybe he just wanted to get there quickly?



 That is funny


----------



## George & Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> That is funny



Not really - Vauxhall to Brentford, a journey of some 8 miles, takes ~25 minutes by train; even if you could match that on a bike, you wouldn't be in a very savoury state by the time you got to the other end!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2008)

And the trains always waiting for you when you get on the plaform and goes straight through without a hitch.

I geuss I must have always been unlucky with London trains then


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> And the trains always waiting for you when you get on the plaform and goes straight through without a hitch.


Yes. They usually do. There's loads of trains on that line.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2008)

Seriously I really have had bad experiences with London transport every time I've gon to use it which aint that often once every three or four months. 

But they've been terrible


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Seriously I really have had bad experiences with London transport every time I've gon to use it which aint that often once every three or four months.
> 
> But they've been terrible


Have you ever caught a train from Vauxhall?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course another advantage of using the bike/train combo is that the time it takes to get to the station is more guarenteed. With buses, or even tubes, you're never sure whether they're going to turn up when they're meant to. With a bike, your journey is pretty much going to take the same amount of time once you know the best route. Add a couple of minutes leeway on for traffic and bad lights combo, and you often can leave later, and will have less of a wait at the station. The downside of course is that you can't really have a winter coat with you, so if the train is delayed, it can get a bit chilly waiting in winter. 

And trains aren't bad depending on what line you're taking. I've taken a few because my placments change quite quickly, and so far the Thameslink seems to be the worst for just cancelling trains that are few and far between. Other lines are a lot better.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Have you ever caught a train from Vauxhall?



NOT in the last couple of years. It been mostly from Harrow into town


----------



## christonabike (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds ace that does



> get out the Brompton bag I'd bought years ago in an excess of uber-nerdishness, put the foldaway bike in it, sling it over my shoulder,



Are they really, really light to carry then?


----------



## George & Bill (Oct 28, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Seriously I really have had bad experiences with London transport every time I've gon to use it which aint that often once every three or four months.
> 
> But they've been terrible



But you're not supposed to sit on the roof. That can cause delays.

D)


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn I thought I was going wrong


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 29, 2008)

editor said:


> Um, you can try them out for free in most bike shops. That's what I did.



What's to stop you just cycling away with it?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 29, 2008)

they are chained to a pole in a yard - you have to cycle round that.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> What's to stop you just cycling away with it?


They hang on to your debit/credit card


----------



## soulman (Nov 1, 2008)

So you don't get a test ride if you don't have a card?


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> So you don't get a test ride if you don't have a card?



You could no doubt leave a cash deposit


----------



## soulman (Nov 1, 2008)

A grand in cash. I don't think so...


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 1, 2008)

Well what do you expect the bike shops to do? You would need to have some means of paying if you were going to buy the bike, which is the circumstance under which you would be (claiming) to want to test ride it...


----------



## soulman (Nov 1, 2008)

slowjoe said:


> Well what do you expect the bike shops to do? You would need to have some means of paying if you were going to buy the bike, which is the circumstance under which you would be (claiming) to want to test ride it...



I know. Bang goes my test drive of a Brompton though...


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> I know. Bang goes my test drive of a Brompton though...


Well if you can't afford one and have no intention of buying one, you can't really complain can you?

You can always pick up a second hand one or buy cheaper makes like Dahon.


----------



## soulman (Nov 1, 2008)

Hang on a sec. It was you who suggested I could get a free ride around on one of these like you did, even though you had no intention of buying one at the time. 

As I said earlier in the thread there's a certain elitism around Brompton bikes.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> As I said earlier in the thread there's a certain elitism around Brompton bikes.


Then why are you so interested? Just do what I did and buy an elitism-free  cheapo Dahon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2008)

editor said:


> It'll be load$.
> 
> Their cheapest bike is over £600 and this one costs over a grand.
> 
> ...



Christ alive it's been beaten shitless by the ugly stick!


----------



## soulman (Nov 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Then why are you so interested? Just do what I did and buy an elitism-free  cheapo Dahon.



If I was looking for a folder at the moment that's probably what I would do. You've got mega miles out of yours without too many problems. 

But I'd still be wondering what's so 'special' about a brompton. Did you notice any discernible difference between the Brompton and your Dahon?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> But I'd still be wondering what's so 'special' about a brompton. Did you notice any discernible difference between the Brompton and your Dahon?


The biggest difference is size and weight and, I'd imagine, construction and after care.


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 2, 2008)

soulman said:


> Hang on a sec. It was you who suggested I could get a free ride around on one of these like you did, even though you had no intention of buying one at the time.
> 
> As I said earlier in the thread there's a certain elitism around Brompton bikes.



What you are talking about is the absolute elitism of the economic system, nothing to do with Brompton specifically!

You can often leave a passport or driving license as well.

Your ability to test Brompton bikes will be exactly the same as your ability to test any other bike of the same value.


----------



## soulman (Nov 2, 2008)

slowjoe said:


> What you are talking about is the absolute elitism of the economic system, nothing to do with Brompton specifically!



That'll be why I mentioned Brompton, and not "the absolute elitism of the economic system".



> You can often leave a passport or driving license as well.
> 
> Your ability to test Brompton bikes will be exactly the same as your ability to test any other bike of the same value.



That's good to know. What's your opinion of Dahon bikes?


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 2, 2008)

soulman said:


> That'll be why I mentioned Brompton, and not "the absolute elitism of the economic system".



 that's a non-sequitur. 



> What's your opinion of Dahon bikes?



They vary obviously; they are generally good to ride, but poor compared to Bromptons when it comes to folding (don't stay folded as well, don't fold as small, don't fold as easily imo). They have larger wheels than Bromptons (20" as opposed to 16"), which means that they maintain momentum better and are more stable, but are slower to accelerate (the larger wheels obviously also contributes to the larger folded size). Some of the top-end ones are possibly lighter than the lightest Bromptons, because they use more lightweight 3rd-party components, especially wheels. 

It's worth noting that many of the folding bikes 'made' by the big-name brands (Specialized, Trek, etc) are actually made under license by Dahon.


----------



## soulman (Nov 2, 2008)

slowjoe said:


> that's a non-sequitur.



Don't try to tell me what I'm saying. Better?

Cheers for the advice on the Dahon bikes. Appreciated


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 2, 2008)

Bob Calvert used to have a folding bicycle, it was silver, he let me have a go on it and it promptly folded in half...


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 3, 2008)

soulman said:


> Don't try to tell me what I'm saying. Better?



OK then - why are Brompton bicycles more elitist than anything else you can't afford? 



> Cheers for the advice on the Dahon bikes. Appreciated



no probs 

Edited to add that I can't afford a Brompton either


----------



## soulman (Nov 3, 2008)

slowjoe said:


> OK then - why are Brompton bicycles more elitist than anything else you can't afford?
> 
> 
> 
> no probs



Because that's how they are marketed. The best, the elite.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2008)

soulman said:


> Because that's how they are marketed. The best, the elite.


Actually, no. There's folding bikes that costs a lot more than Bromptons.

Try this puppy for size: 






Yours for £2,200, with far more expensive custom options available.

http://www.airnimal.eu/Chameleon/Ultima.php


----------



## soulman (Nov 3, 2008)

editor said:


> Actually, no. There's folding bikes that costs a lot more than Bromptons.
> 
> Try this puppy for size:
> 
> ...



I didn't mention price there. What I said was they're marketed as the best, the elite. 

Brompton have created an expensive niche market. I'm not surprised they have because that seems to be the road British engineered products have taken. I think that's a shame because I would love to see locally designed and produced bikes taken for granted as being the norm.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2008)

soulman said:


> I didn't mention price there. What I said was they're marketed as the best, the elite.
> 
> Brompton have created an expensive niche market. I'm not surprised they have because that seems to be the road British engineered products have taken. I think that's a shame because I would love to see locally designed and produced bikes taken for granted as being the norm.


Don't blame the company for that. Blame globalisation, capitalisation and cheap foreign labour. Even Raleigh gave up on UK production and they used to be the biggest bike manufacturers in the world.

Brompton have had to create their niche to survive.


----------



## soulman (Nov 3, 2008)

*Fuck Capitalisation!*



editor said:


> Don't blame the company for that. Blame globalisation, capitalisation and cheap foreign labour. Even Raleigh gave up on UK production and they used to be the biggest bike manufacturers in the world.
> 
> Brompton have had to create their niche to survive.



I know that but I have no problem with blaming Brompton or any other British company. Things are changing rapidly now and if they haven't got the balls to react to the newly developing economic reality, and the growing demand for locally produced products, then fuck them. If they don't have the money to expand they could make a start by moving towards a cooperative model.


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 3, 2008)

If you think the best way for British manufacturing firms to survive is to aim at the low-cost mass market, then you're living on another planet.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 3, 2008)

soulman said:


> I know that but I have no problem with blaming Brompton or any other British company. Things are changing rapidly now and if they haven't got the balls to react to the newly developing economic reality, and the growing demand for locally produced products, then fuck them. If they don't have the money to expand they could make a start by moving towards a cooperative model.



Britain is a fucking expensive place to produce items, compared to other countries.  As such, if you want to buy a locally produced product then it will cost more.  If your products cost more, targeting the lower end of the market is out.

That leaves Brompton with the choice of either outsourcing production to somewhere cheap, or going for the top end of the market.

Basically, I don't follow at all what you think Brompton should do?


----------



## soulman (Nov 3, 2008)

Not to worry was just having a little rant, about everything!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 4, 2008)

I really like bromptons and am hoping to inherit my dad when he retires (i cant afford one)

what does piss me off is the twats who buy a full lycra outfit and top of the range racing helmet for them, it defeats the object of having a small convenient fold up bike!


----------



## soulman (Nov 9, 2008)

sim667 said:


> I really like bromptons and am hoping to inherit my dad when he retires (i cant afford one)
> 
> *what does piss me off is the twats who buy a full lycra outfit and top of the range racing helmet for them, it defeats the object of having a small convenient fold up bike!*





Nah you're joking right. I'd probably fall off my bike if I saw that, I'd be that busy pointing and pissing myself laughing.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 24, 2008)

*Folding bikes discussion and tips - Dahon, Brompton, Mezzo etc*

Tell me all about folding bikes
I'm getting one this week It's a Mezzo - I am picking it up sometime this week. I've never had one of these before. Does anyone else ride one of these? What are like to ride? I've seen them on the road, they look  quite  nifty, but I am slightly concerned as I'm not used to riding small bikes - are they safe to ride in heavy traffic? and are they complicated to fold??


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Nov 24, 2008)

I find my Dahon dead easy to fold -and I have co-ordination problems.

Biggest drawbacks are lack of storage capacity and being harder to secure because things come off (like the seat)


----------



## Archimage (Nov 24, 2008)

I once had one, now I forget who made it.. I bought it used, a three speed or maybe it was a five speed.. damn drugs.. anyways, it was cool, but it would try to fold while I was riding, so I ditched it..
arch


----------



## pogofish (Nov 24, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Tell me all about folding bikes



You missed all the other threads on this then?


----------



## zenie (Nov 24, 2008)

Archimage said:


> I once had one, now I forget who made it.. I bought it used, a three speed or maybe it was a five speed.. damn drugs.. anyways, it was cool, but it would try to fold while I was riding, so I ditched it..
> arch


 

I used to have one like that as a kid; One of the old style folding bikes which had a lever in the middle, you had to be careful that the lever was correctly secured 

Yours looks a bit more like a Brompton baddog, they fold up properly!


----------



## braindancer (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a ridgeback compact for a time... it was ghastly.  

It had no gears and the tiniest wheels know to humanity - you could pedal your arse off and still not gain any momentum to speak of.

In addition, wherever I cycled people would shout things like "Oi! Tosser! Nice bike you wanker!".

I'm sure there are much better fold-up bikes about though - and it was good for doing bunny-hops.


----------



## ill-informed (Nov 25, 2008)

my mum has a Brompton folding bike which i borrowed for a while when i was getting the train to work. There was a few miles either side of the stations so a push bike was ideal but i used to piss everyone off as i struggled to get on with my mtb. So i found the folding bike excelent for taking on the train. It folded in a couple of seconds and was very easy to carry. The only downside was that it was harder to cycle then a mtb.


----------



## turing test (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a company in the US Bike Friday that makes top end folding bikes. I have ridden one; the gearing was fine but the little wheels made it feel twitchy. The one I was on looked like this:







Check out the size of the front chainrings.


----------



## ymu (Nov 25, 2008)

There's some really good full-sized ones now. I'm saving up.
Big selection here: http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/dahon_folding_bikes_26.htm


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 26, 2008)

zenie said:


> I
> Yours looks a bit more like a Brompton baddog, they fold up properly!


it's not a Brompton its a Mezzo I'm off to pick it up from the bike shop now, I plan to ride it back home. I'll post up a picture of it when I get it home


----------



## Wolveryeti (Nov 26, 2008)

They are good if your A to B involves a fair distance to go beyond your train/bus stop, and/or unreliable public transport. Mechanically they leave a lot to be desired. Slow, rickety... Basically I wouldn't be seen dead on one for any kind of trip within central London. 600 quid for a Brompton is also some kind of sick joke.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, I've been to collect it, the man in the shop gave me a demo of the folding/unfolding technique - it's not too difficult, but I'm going to need a bit of pratice before I get the knack of it 
As for riding it - I thought it was good, it's quite nifty, just as fast as my usual bike. 
There's a picture of it here
expect the one I choose was a different colour - mine is blue


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 26, 2008)

I myself would never get one, personally. 

Yes, they are practical for when you have to carry them with you on public transport excursions; no, it is not a good sign when you have to fold your bike to conserve personal space when travelling on a train or a bus.


----------



## soulman (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't say no to winning one.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 26, 2008)

nice win dbd


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 26, 2008)

I suppose they're no different from folding scooters.

The subway in my area is crazy with them, everywhere you see one, since '99.

Like the scooters, you can fold the bikes and strap them onto some hiking or army backpack.


----------



## Ae589 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a dahon, but I want...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2008)

what is that?!


----------



## soulman (Nov 27, 2008)

It looks really heavy for a folding bike.


----------



## soulman (Nov 27, 2008)

It's a chunky little thing. Reminds me of the bikes you can rent out in Paris. But not so utilitarian.


----------



## Ae589 (Nov 28, 2008)

It's a Cannondale concept 
http://www.cyclelicio.us/2007/08/cannondale-folding-bicycle.html

No detail on price or weight (actually, I think I read somewhere that the price was £2000+


----------



## soulman (Nov 28, 2008)

That's just silly money.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2009)

*So, I'm buying a Brompton...*

I cycled to work for the best part of 20 years until about four or five years ago when I somehow turned into a bus-train-bus commuter and my trusty old Raleigh has spent much of its time languishing in the shed ever since. A non-cycling partner (I've tried but she really doesn't get it) and the arrival of a baby a couple of years ago seem to have resulted in my getting out on a bike even less. 

Anyhow, over the last few months I found:

a) I've been really missing being on a bike.

b) I'm getting increasingly fed up when a bus with school kids crowded round the entrance but plenty of seats up top flies past my stop in the morning, especially when most of them get off two stops after mine 

c) With the best will in the world, I didn't really fancy going back to a fourteen mile cycle commute into town, at least for now.

A folder seemed the obvious solution and the company I work for is quite keen on the Cycle to Work scheme, which makes it fairly affordable.

Narrowed my choices down to a Brompton or a Mezzo D9. The Brompton folds smaller (important with a small house and crowded trains) and has a Sturmey hub (more convenient for city cycling IMO). After a brief audition at my LBS, I was leaning toward the Brompton. Bonus points for being made in London (Brentford, actually) and, by all accounts, being decent employers and excellent on after-sales service.

I popped up to Velorution in W1 on Monday and hired a Brompton for 24 hours to see how it worked out for me. Rode back through the city and over Tower Bridge to the office.

Result: giddy fun!  I haven't ridden a small-wheeler for any distance since a Raleigh RSW 16 I had when I was about 12, but that had 2" tyres. Quick off the lights and surprisingly nippy in traffic. The riding position gives better visibility than I'm used to with drop bars. Brakes were better than I'd expected from reports I'd read. The fold is brilliant.

Steering's a bit twitchy compared to what I'm used to (tricky when signalling) but I could get used to it. It fits neatly between the seat-backs of the train I travel on and also under my desk at work, which HR cleared as OK for me to do. We do have underground parking for bikes, but I'd be happier with it right by my feet.

The local branch of Evans (I know) on Tooley Street had one stock in almost exactly the configuration I was after (an M6R with Raw Laquer finish which is exceptionally ). It missed out on the SON hub dynamo I was after, but also on an 8 week wait for a built-to-order bike and the best part of £200. A cheque from work was in my mitts by Thursday and I'm just waiting for that to clear before picking it up early next week.

* bounces up and down with anticipation *


----------



## Herbsman. (Jun 14, 2009)

some bastard thrashed me on a brompton


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2009)

NIiiiiiiiiiiice 

(err @ getting a Brompton obv.)


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2009)

Top bike!


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you looked into getting a discount through the cycle to work scheme?


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 14, 2009)

I have one and have travelled all over on it (via trains). It is great to ride but in my (top of the Hill) part of Leeds I nearly run out of gears, if it was a head wind aswell I could well be walking.

It is still a bit of a rarity in these parts so can get women and children pointing and laughing.

You get admiring glances at stations and on trains when you fold, always makes me smile. And no removing pedals like on the Dahon.


----------



## Final (Jun 14, 2009)

eoin_k said:


> Have you looked into getting a discount through the cycle to work scheme?



reading OP = fail.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2009)

Final said:


> reading OP = fail.





@ oneflewover

I've a couple of fairly steep hills to negotiate on the way to my station, so that was a consideration. I was just about able to get up them on the 3 speed model, although I'm a bit out of form and was fairly lightly loaded.

The 2009 6-speed* Bromptons have a new wide range hub that goes from to 33" to 99.5" compared to the 47" to 84.5" range on the 3 speed.


* a 3 speed Sturmey with two cogs and rear derailleur


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jun 14, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I popped up to Velorution in W1 on Monday and hired a Brompton for 24 hours to see how it worked out for me. Rode back through the city and over Tower Bridge to the office.



Tell me more about doing this? The website was less than helpful. Is it open to anyone who wants to hire, do you have to be a prospective purchaser or what?

Can you just turn up, do you have to leave a deposit or pre book or what?

Sorry, so many questions  but like I say the website was pretty darn useless.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2009)

Just turn up with either a passport or driver's licence. I'm not sure what else they would accept if neither of those are available. They kept my licence as security till I brought the bike back.

£15 for a day, £10 for a half-day.

Probably best to phone in advance to be sure they have one available. I called at about 10am and went to pick it up at lunch time.

When I went to hire mine a couple of foreign (they sounded German) tourists were returning their Bromptons after a day's sightseeing, including Abbey Road. 

e2a: according to the LCC, Action Bikes in SW1 also hire Bromptons

http://www.lcc.org.uk/documents/bike hire shops london(1).pdf


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jun 14, 2009)

Cheers  I have a driving licence, so the idea could be a goer 

Only 15 quid? ......(gets excited about the prospect)

Last question I promise..,.Do they provide locks and insurance and stuff, or do you have to take responsibility for that stuff


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2009)

Locks are available. I didn't bother, but the German couple had them with theirs. I don't know if it's an extra charge.

Insurance. Dunno.


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 14, 2009)

Just an afterthought, buy the bag that fits to the front. It fits great, rides really well and nice to carry off the bike. Expensive but good value.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 14, 2009)

Those Germans, eh. Even now they scare me with that organisation shit 

Nice thread!


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2009)

oneflewover said:


> Just an afterthought, buy the bag that fits to the front. It fits great, rides really well and nice to carry off the bike. Expensive but good value.



Yep, I ordered one of the new 'C' bags with the bike and a cover for when it's folded. Might as well make the most of the tax breaks on CtW. 

I heard a bit of weight on the front improves the steering too.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2009)

Fuck me, they're pricey!

This one looks good though, even if it dues cost a wallet thumping £675 (upwards)...







http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/brompton_avc_s6l.htm


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2009)

There's no way I could have justified it without Cycle to Work providing a nearly 50% discount. With all the goodies, mine's coming in a smidge over £400.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 14, 2009)

editor said:


> Fuck me, they're pricey!


I was looking at a Mahon from the USA yesterday - even with £116 P&P it was cheaper than the lowest UK online retailer .


----------



## cybertect (Jun 14, 2009)

editor said:


> Fuck me, they're pricey!
> 
> This one looks good though, even if it dues cost a wallet thumping £675 (upwards)...



Besides, your Jetstream P8 is £831.91 from the same store


----------



## cybertect (Jun 19, 2009)

Got it a couple of days ago: here's my new steed


----------



## rennie (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got one and it rocks!


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 19, 2009)

Gratuitous Brompton picture x2. Mine


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Besides, your Jetstream P8 is £831.91 from the same store


Crazy money! I got the 'outdated' model from the previous year and paid a whole load less!

Can I just add: I fucking love bikes, me.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 19, 2009)

Clown bike.

Yick.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2009)

Got to expand on the Dahon thread; my train is loaded with Brompton Bods. 1st class bikes, local, engineered to perfection. And they ride really well.

But they do look a bit odd.

And, more importantly, the folk who lug em on to my train...well, they're all odd bods. Sinister, the lot of them.

And that's all it takes to choose a proper bike that takes 15 seconds to unfold and lock tight 

(enjoy anyways)


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 20, 2009)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Got to expand on the Dahon thread; my train is loaded with Brompton Bods. 1st class bikes, local, engineered to perfection. And they ride really well.
> 
> But they do look a bit odd.
> 
> ...



On first riding, you feel very self conscious, especially up here in Leeds (lot more common when i've had it down in london.

I've had kids point and laugh and had old women applauding when riding and putting up and down.

Now i have a sense of well being knowing how mobile I can be with little effect on others even whilst on my 25ml commute.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 24, 2009)

These things are silly

I mean what's the point of having a bike that won't get stolen and you can take on public transport


----------



## Herbsman. (Jun 24, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> These things are silly
> 
> I mean what's the point of having a bike that won't get stolen and you can take on public transport


bare jokes innit

might as well get a blinged up fixie with no brakes, then at least he can post a crying thread when it gets robbed or he fails to skid-stop in time to avoid a pregnant lady who neglected to look before crossing tha road


----------



## cybertect (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Structaural (Jun 24, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> some bastard thrashed me on a brompton



That happens to me occasionally, you know when I've got a cold and stuff ,

They must be cleverly geared.

(thousands of Bromptons in Holland, I see about 5 a day on the trains).


----------



## sir.clip (Jun 25, 2009)

cybertect said:


>



Fantastc Choice cybertect.
I hope it fulfills your expectations. 
I have been riding a brompton for around 2 years. After riding many types of bicycle: Including single speeds, shoppers, bmx, tandom, elecrtic, road, MTB, unicycle & hybrids. The Brompton is Champion of city bicycles. 
I've taken it on the Tube, Train & Bus. Its been on Euro-star in a chinese laundry bag. Absolutly hassle free hub gearing.. 

I do like the laquered frame. The welding is so impresive so why not show it off.. 10/10 ol' bean.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 2, 2009)

First mod from shop spec today. 

I bought and fitted some Eazy Wheels, which have proper bearings on them (a bit like skate wheels)






(not my pic)

which, with four of them fitted to the rear rack, allows me to do  

e2a: the kit comes with a rubber bung that goes into the bottom of the seat-post, so that you can use it as a brake and stop it rolling about when you need to, like on a train.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 2, 2009)

I really don't want to be impressed.

I know I definitely want a decent tourer, but that means having a second bike for the city . . . it's becoming a worry, this Brompton thing . . .


----------



## Boycey (Jul 2, 2009)

i hate all folding bikes and especially hate small wheel bikes... but it must be said, if you have to do either (or both!) then brompton is the way to go. the raw lacquer job is fucking cool too.


----------



## lintin (Jul 3, 2009)

*i need a folding bike*

does anyone know where to get these cheaply but reasonale quality. i will be travelling by tube and trian and need to get about


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2009)

Budget? Will you only be wanting it for short runs along roads?


----------



## XR75 (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jul 3, 2009)

lintin said:


> does anyone know where to get these cheaply but reasonale quality. i will be travelling by tube and trian and need to get about



Brick Lane on a Sunday - Oh and if you see mine, I'll have it back thanks! 

Seriously, unless you can find a genuine second hand one, cheap and reasonable quality are non-existent in the folding bike world.  I recommend Brompton (not that cheap, but folds v small and quickly).  Don't go for very small wheels (<16") and make sure you test ride (and fold) whatever you intend to buy.  If they won't let you ride it first, go elsewhere.  

And finally, don't leave them lying around (even locked) like I did.  There seems to be a very ready market in nicked bikes of all sorts but folders seem to go particularly fast.  As an afterthought - if buying second hand, try to obtain some proof of ownership and check the frame number has not been filed off.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2009)

Dahon folders start out cheaply (around £350 upwards - cheaper if you get last year's models). If you go really cheap, I'd be concerned about the quality.


----------



## salem (Jul 3, 2009)

editor said:


> Dahon folders start out cheaply (around £350 upwards - cheaper if you get last year's models). If you go really cheap, I'd be concerned about the quality.



There was an offer in the metro yesterday with those from £250

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/Article.aspx?&id=41


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2009)

The Dahon D7 is a good basic folder and that price isn't bad either.


----------



## lintin (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks for all the advice - got a mu p8


----------



## Final (Aug 6, 2009)

No idea what it costs, or even if it's commercially available... but this is the first folding bike I've been impressed by...


http://www.likecool.com/Dominic_Hargreaves_Contortionist--Bike--Gear.html


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 7, 2009)

^

was about to post a thread on that

the contortionist bicycle


----------



## ymu (Aug 7, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> ^
> 
> was about to post a thread on that
> 
> the contortionist bicycle


It's chainless. How does it work?

No clips in the video showing him pedalling.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2009)

ymu said:


> It's chainless. How does it work?
> 
> No clips in the video showing him pedalling.


it's like those cordless mice.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/08/05/contortionist-full-size-hydraulic-driven-folding-bike/



> his prototype was designed to feature an internal hydraulic system which uses oil pumped through tubes in the frame to power the back wheel



apparently


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 7, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it's like those cordless mice.



It's more like a thing you sit on, to go down hills. No?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 7, 2009)

*A colleague seeks a folding bike. He has asked*

"is this any good?"

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product.aspx?id=9956

Any thoughts appreciated 

(p.s. this is after considering a >£1k gocycle, and a Brompton - not sure whether or not he's still considering that - and a moped)


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2009)

Dahon make good bikes, but as folding bikes go, that's a pretty big thing. How important is portability? He'd be hard pressed to get on a bus with that bike.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 7, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> "is this any good?"
> 
> http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product.aspx?id=9956
> 
> ...



That Dahon is pretty cheap and nasty. 

As ed says, they don't fold that small, they do meet the regulations for taking them on rush hour trains, but buses or crowded trains and you have problems.

I have a Dahon Cadenza and it's a lovely ride, but the relatively poor build quality is starting to show after a couple of months. And that's on a bike that costs quite a bit more than the one you have above.

For top quality and ultimate in bicycle origami, go for Brompton. If you can live with a Dahon and are prepared to replace parts with better quality ones etc. then the one I have is a lush ride.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2009)

Have to say my Dahon Jetstream is still going strong, but I  don't ride it every day.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 7, 2009)

editor said:


> Dahon make good bikes, but as folding bikes go, that's a pretty big thing. How important is portability? He'd be hard pressed to get on a bus with that bike.



Portability is kinda important.

We've been through a series of questions, trying to work out what he wants.

First thought: a new £3-400ish bike. That'd be left chained outside Cam station whilst he commutes to and from London each day. It'd be nicked. No two ways about it.

Second thought: a moped, which he'd leave outside the station each day. Which - I suspect - would also be nicked.

Then he suggested the Gocycle. Which is £1,200 - four times his budget. But he liked the electricness and foldingness of it.

Erm... IMO a Brompton is looking sensible for what he wants; or possibly a semi-decent slightly-battered second hand bike that no-one's going to nick, but isn't going to fall apart either. 

The Dahon was his last email - portability is clearly important, I'll pass back whatever I hear here to him.

TY!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 7, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> "is this any good?"
> 
> http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/product.aspx?id=9956
> 
> ...



brompton or birdy all the way (or an airnimal if you want to be flash), dahon = dogshit. a quite scary amount factory fuckups. some work just about alright, lots are unrideable out of the box. they licence their designs to some other companies who do a better job but if he can afford a brompton there is no possible reason to get a dahon.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2009)

Boycey said:


> brompton or birdy all the way (or an airnimal if you want to be flash), dahon = dogshit. a quite scary amount factory fuckups. some work just about alright, lots are unrideable out of the box.


A little harsh, methinks. Me and Eme have done hundreds of miles on our Dahon (including an epic Plymouth - Dartmoor) with no problems at all and they're *way* better value than a Brompton. More stable too.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 7, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> First thought: a new £3-400ish bike. That'd be left chained outside Cam station whilst he commutes to and from London each day. It'd be nicked. No two ways about it.



Better to get an old clunker for a couple of hundred or less and use in instead? I'm doing this with my hand-painted three speed and it hasn't been trashed yet, despite having lived outside Victoria station for a week now. I'm on holiday for a week from tomorrow so am going to leave it and see if it gets trashed or nicked to test the theory.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it worth mentioning that the Jetstream looks like it's priced at about £300 more than the Espresso, whilst the Cadenza is about £100ish more?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 7, 2009)

editor said:


> A little harsh, methinks. Me and Eme have done hundreds of miles on our Dahon (including an epic Plymouth - Dartmoor) with no problems at all and they're *way* better value than a Brompton. More stable too.



perhaps the distributor was making a cruel joke at our expense but when 25% of the bikes come with frame hinge hardware welded in the wrong place you kind of lose trust in a company. in terms of brand customer satisfaction you are definitely in a minority as far as the people i've spoken to go- i'll accept that's partly because lots of the people i've spoken to are returning a bicycle that's decided to fold spontaneously, handlebar stems that won't tighten to either the steerer or handlebar or the poor people who've chosen one special order waited for the day it was meant to arrive then had to be told that it had been returned because it wasn't built safely. having dealt with GT, ridgeback, trek, kona, specialized, brompton, cannondale, norco, yeti and colnago (may have missed a couple there) i've been continually shocked by dahon's QC and warranty departments. IMO you got lucky- every broken clock get's it right twice a day.

if you must ridgeback and *i think* trek licence the designs and do a much better job at building them.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 7, 2009)

anyone know if these are any good, if one were to want a folding mountain bike?

http://www.militarybikes.com/products.html


----------



## ymu (Oct 7, 2009)

There's a few electric folders out there, if he's thinking about that as an option. A selection here: http://www.e-bikesdirect.co.uk/Items/Folding_Bikes/Folding_Bikes_List.aspx


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

electroplated said:


> anyone know if these are any good, if one were to want a folding mountain bike?
> 
> http://www.militarybikes.com/products.html



That's the kind of bike the A-Team would ride!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Oct 7, 2009)

electroplated said:


> anyone know if these are any good, if one were to want a folding mountain bike?



I truly cannot think of a single scenario where anyone would want a folding mountain bike.

That aside, the fact that they don't give the weight for the bike triggers alarm bells for me.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 7, 2009)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I truly cannot think of a single scenario where anyone would want a folding mountain bike.
> 
> That aside, the fact that they don't give the weight for the bike triggers alarm bells for me.


it says it's made from aluminium, so probably shouldn't be too heavy

I quite fancy one of them


----------



## cybertect (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought a Brompton for my commute. It fits between the seat backs on the train. 

For me it came down to a choice between that or a Mezzo D9. The Brompton's luggage system is more elegant and can stay on the bike when folding.

No regrets after a few months of daily use.


----------



## 6_6 (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/green-living-blog/2009/oct/07/bike-swap-brompton-specialized


----------



## ymu (Oct 7, 2009)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I truly cannot think of a single scenario where anyone would want a folding mountain bike.


Then you haven't thought very hard.

They're mainly popular with people who travel to interesting places in order to go mountain biking.

I'm looking for one because we live on a narrowboat. Bikes are a pain in the arse on a boat - they scratch up the roof or block the front door, unless you sacrifice precious living space in order to have a large enough deck to keep them on. And round here they need to handle regular flooding and a towpath in a very bad state of repair - I feel a great deal safer on chunky tyres.


----------



## soulman (Oct 7, 2009)

editor said:


> Have to say my Dahon Jetstream is still going strong, but I  don't ride it every day.



you got a bargain with that and you know. It's amazing what kind of folders you can get now for a couple of hundred pounds. But that's nothing if they don't meet your needs.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Folding bikes - Brompton, Dahon, Strida etc*

I was out today at a mates shop when a fella turned up on one of these:







Are these big in London? 

I'm not mad for the look of them but thought it was a pretty good design, nicely built, folding mechanism, folding pedals and whatever all looked good and it was light enough. Didn't ask for a ride, fella was getting nervous when I asked to pick it up.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 28, 2009)

never seen one before but can I just say a) UGH  and b) it must be like riding a clown bike, how does one avoid wobbling furiously round corners when the bars are that close to the seat?


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm not sure, fella said he'd ridden it about 3 miles into town.

The picture is the same as the same as the one he had, £525


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 29, 2009)

weepiper said:


> ... it must be like riding a clown bike, how does one avoid wobbling furiously round corners when the bars are that close to the seat?


They've brought out a model specifically for clowns it seems ...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 29, 2009)

U.G.L.Y. it aint got no alibi ...

[/daphne and celeste]


----------



## cybertect (Oct 29, 2009)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> U.G.L.Y. it aint got no alibi ...



Very fast fold - sub-7 seconds and a dry (clean) drive chain. That's the USP.



Though if fold speed is your thing, the Tikit is possibly a better bet



The Strida is lighter, though (9.6 kg vs 11 kg).

With folding bikes, everything is a compromise.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Folding bikes?*

Hi urbs I need your help/ opinionz …

Want to start cycling to work again as I have a new job in town, trouble is the office has no storage so I am seriously considering buying a folding bike. Usually I ride a touring road bike so I wonder if you can gives me any recommendations on folders, do’s/don’ts experiences etc. The commute will be about 10 miles each way and I have a lot of cycling experience so I am not worried about that mainly the difference in ride and comfort etc from a normal sized bike.  

 Also if you can recommend any bikes that would be useful, I have had a look at the usual suspects , Bromptons, Dahons etc. Am leaning towards a Dawes Ace at the mo but other suggestions welcome. 

Or should I give up on the idea chain my old bike outside the office so it gets nicked and claim on the insurance…? 

 Ta v much
 smangus


----------



## Spark (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally i'd just get some decent locks and keep going on your current bike.  Although bike theft is high loads of bikes also get locked up safely and aren't stolen.  Get some insurance and leave your bike outside with 2 good locks on.  Also, I get the feeling that tourers aren't the most popular bikes to steal, but make great commuters (imho).


----------



## cybertect (Apr 9, 2010)

I have absolutely no regrets about buying a Brompton (M6R) but that is for a bike-train-bike commute, at which it excels (compact and quick fold). 

It's a fun ride, good visibility. Their front-mounted 'C' bag is a brilliant luggage solution. Fits neatly under my desk at work and I've not carried a bike lock since. 

However, I'm a little unsure about using it for a longer journey on a regular basis (about 13 miles in my case). 

I'm used to drop bars and the prospect of sitting in one position all that time doesn't fill me with joy. You watch for pot holes a little more than you do with a larger-wheeled bike. You can't reasonably use toe clips with one because of the fold. All-in, it definitely is a bit slower (though I'm still faster on the Brompton than some other people on 'proper' bicycles).

I have been toying with the idea of knocking out the middle train section of my commute for the summer and whether to use the Brommie or one of my other bikes, which would then mean I'd have to leave it in a basement car park. Relatively safe, but still not where I can see it while I'm working and less convenient. 

What I did when I was trying to decide about a Brompton was to hire one for 24 hours from Velorution on Great Titchfield Street. Cost about £15 and it convinced me that it worked for my journey. IIRC, you can discount the hire cost against a subsequent purchase, but it may be one of the other shops round town that will hire one that does this. Could be worth doing.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 9, 2010)

brompton all the way, dahon are awful. they've also lost their distributor so supply of spares will probably be borked as will warranties. some brands license the designs which may be worth a look if absolutely have to.

i've been fairly vocal about this when it's come up in the past.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2010)

Boycey said:


> brompton all the way, dahon are awful.


So you keep saying, but I've done hundreds of miles on my Dahon with no problems whatsoever and the Folding Society has posted loads of positive reviews:



> All in all the Ciao is a beautiful machine... if you are looking for a compact folder though, make sure that the Curve is on your list of machines to consider....So is this the folder for you? The price is reasonable, the bike is a delight to ride, and it makes a good commuter or pocket tourer...


http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/tests.html


----------



## Hulot (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a Dahon (actually badged as a Ridgeback) and I'm very fond of it. I suspect the 20-inch wheels help somewhat when it's used over longer distances.

I once took it on a cycling holiday in northern Italy and comfortably clocked up over 800km in five days, carrying all my gear including a tent.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2010)

I ride a Dahon and it is fine. The build quality is crap as are many of the parts it comes with, but once those are replaced it is great, a really comfy ride and it eats the miles.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 9, 2010)

from dahon's own site:

a couple of years ago

more recently

link to their new distributor and all the dahon products they stock, it's better than fishers but doesn't include proprietry integrated headset hardware 

brixton cycles are no longer stocking them, i don't know if that's purely due to the change in distributor or whether they dropped them first. i know at least one person there feels the same as i do.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 9, 2010)

editor said:


> http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/tests.html



do they give any bikes a bad review? i thought the bickerton (one of the worst bicycles ever made, actually sub dahon) would come in for a drubbing but they even find positive things to say about that!


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2010)

Boycey said:


> from dahon's own site:
> 
> a couple of years ago
> 
> ...


But _actual users_ here are posting that they've been satisfied with their Dahon bikes.

I'm a fairly demanding cyclist and still think my Dahon represents excellent value for money. It seems to me you're a bit, well, obsessed with knocking Dahon!


----------



## Boycey (Apr 9, 2010)

editor said:


> But _actual users_ here are posting that they've been satisfied with their Dahon bikes.
> 
> I'm a fairly demanding cyclist and still think my Dahon represents excellent value for money. *It seems to me you're a bit, well, obsessed with knocking Dahon!*



the anti-lintin 

it's not an obsession, it's just my many poor experiences dealing with the bicycles and the many users i've dealt with who have had appalling experiences have informed my opinion in way that is vastly different to yours. i think my opinion is not uncommon within the bicycle industry, it certainly isn't empirically with the people i've spoken to.

the OP mentioned both brompton and dahon, brompton are no angels when it comes to certain parts but with them it's just a matter of time before the hardware is produced- they also use far less proprietry components. they are beautifully designed and also actually made in london which is kinda the cherry on the cake.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2010)

Boycey said:


> t
> the OP mentioned both brompton and dahon, brompton are no angels when it comes to certain parts but with them it's just a matter of time before the hardware is produced- they also use far less proprietry components. they are beautifully designed and also actually made in london which is kinda the cherry on the cake.


I'd love to get a Brompton. But they're about _twice the price.  _


----------



## Boycey (Apr 9, 2010)

their entry level is ~£600 iirc, for a UK built folder that's actually pretty impressive. if you could cyclescheme it you could get one for ~£400 

the dawes ace mentioned in the OP is based on a dahon design (actually, it _is_ a dahon design) may have been made by dahon and rebadged but i don't know enough about that particular model to tell, it would be far better if it came out of a dawes factory if they have such things. it is a £6-700 bike though which puts a brompton well within budget, it will have less features but what it does have will last longer and work better without the issues with spare parts associated with dahon.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2010)

Boycey said:


> the dawes ace mentioned in the OP is based on a dahon design (actually, it _is_ a dahon design) may have been made by dahon and rebadged but i don't know enough about that particular model to tell, it would be far better if it came out of a dawes factory if they have such things. it is a £6-700 bike though which puts a brompton well within budget, it will have less features but what it does have will last longer and work better without the issues with spare parts associated with dahon.


Never had any 'issues.' I expect most users don't either. I wouldnt have fancied taking Brompton's entry level folder on my ride up Dartmoor either.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheers for the responses , I have thought about  locking my bike up but I got it 12 years ago and it has been everywhere so  I am quite attached to it and wouldn’t like to see it go walkies. Its lasted this long because I only lock it outside on very rare occasions. Also it’s a very nice ride (ooer missus) with a solid Raleigh 531 frame and campag bits on it. I have thought about the Brompton route but the basic model are only 3 speed and I would like more than that, when you start to look at 6 speeders then the price starts to go up quite sharply.

 Also I like the idea of 20” wheels for a smoother ride which is why I started to look at the dahons etc.  I think the idea of  hiring is really good (thanks cybertect) so may try that for starters and see where it gets me. 

 I have done a bit of research on the net, bromptons are well known and respected so you know what you are getting. I haven’t read any real negative comments about Dahons until this thread but I guess people all have their favourite marques etc 

The Dawes looks great for commuting as it has rack and dynamo included in the price which is pretty cool. Some good offers on the net at the moment for all sorts as well so I’ll have to make my mind up quick like as the spring sales seem to be in full flow. Added to which getting on the train in this fine weather is doing my head in!!


ps Ed which model have u got?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2010)

Smangus said:


> ps Ed which model have u got?


Dahon Jetstream. Here it is somewhere in Cornwall!


----------



## Smangus (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool ,arse comfy suspension too….


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a Dahon Matrix. It's one of the ones with a full size (ish?) wheel and therefore looks less obviously like a folder (not that I've got anything against small folders...). It's certainly not a 'put it in your pocket' number like the bromptons or some of the smaller wheeled Dahon range.

In London, it inifnitely increases your 'scenic bike ride' potential bacause you can take it on all forms of public transport without worry (including days when you can't be arsed to cycle home/have a puncture (as yet avoided)), and I don't think it's caused much of a comprimise with regards to build quality and parts availability. 

I can only wholeheartedly recommend them on that basis.

I could quite believe that they may have dodgy after sales service, though it's certainly not been an issue to me as Evans (through ride2work) have always sorted any problems (which have been limited to a few loose spokes and a re-alignment of the gears post delivery).

I did a 52 mile charity cycle ride last year and it took all that in it's stride, as well as the honeymoon period of a 30 mile round commute, 3 times a week.

Here she is...
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/dahon/matrix-2008-folding-bike-ec000323#BVRRWidgetID

The only changes I've made are to put bull bars on and change the saddle, all done without any hassle.

My favourite folders are Airnimals, though I can't justify that at the mo!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> My favourite folders are Airnimals, though I can't justify that at the mo!



A woman who gets off at my station in the morning has one, so I had a nosey the other day, they come in around £1500-2000  How can they be worth that?


----------



## Cid (Apr 10, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A woman who gets off at my station in the morning has one, so I had a nosey the other day, they come in around £1500-2000  How can they be worth that?



Joey starts at around £800 (so wrong that I keep thinking Deacon at the end of that ). But other than that, design, components etc I suppose... Not hard to spend that much on a decent road bike or MTB, don't really know about folders though.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 10, 2010)

Cid said:


> Not hard to spend that much on a decent road bike or MTB, don't really know about folders though.



the extra engineering required to make a bike that folds well but maintains some kind of ride qualities forces the cost up. airnimals are pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 10, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> In London, it inifnitely increases your 'scenic bike ride' potential bacause you can take it on all forms of public transport without worry



Including London Buses? With a full size folder?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 10, 2010)

Taking anything on a bus is always at the driver's discretion on the spot, bikes or otherwise.

Though I've never had a problem with my Brompton.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 10, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Taking anything on a bus is always at the driver's discretion on the spot, bikes or otherwise.
> 
> Though I've never had a problem with my Brompton.



Bromptons are quite a bit smaller than a full size folder, though.......


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 24, 2010)

*Good folding bikes?*

I've just had my 3rd push bike stolen in about 4 months. None of them were worth nicking. The 1st one I bought 2nd hand for £40, the 2nd for £25 and the final one I got for free and was a heap of shite.

My tactic now is to get a folding bike that I can actually take with me.

So...

I need bike that will be good to ride everyday about 5 miles and I don't want to spend silly money so it'll have to be a make/model that I can get 2nd hand.

Does anybody have any pointers?

Cheers


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 24, 2010)

FYI, I'll be taking it on the train everyday and will cycling only in town.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

I think Brompton are the best, but also the priciest.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 24, 2010)

brompton would be the way to go IMO- especially if you want it to fold for public transport.

there's also dahon which is cheaper and some people like them, i am not one of those people.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a Mezzo
http://www.mezzobikes.com/wp-mezzo/?cat=3
don't use it much  but it's a nifty little bike


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 24, 2010)

Really, you've got to have a Brompton just so you can't be confused with the type of person who can't afford one. The Dahon is the Porsche Boxster of folding bikes. "_No honestly, I could afford a 911, I just didn't want one._"

I've got a Brompton S and it's very good.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2010)

DownwardDog said:


> Really, you've got to have a Brompton just so you can't be confused with the type of person who can't afford one. The Dahon is the Porsche Boxster of folding bikes. "_No honestly, I could afford a 911, I just didn't want one._"


Brompton's are great bikes but monstrously expensive. Dahon produce some excellent bikes that are great value - me and Em cycled from Plymouth to the top of Dartmoor on ours and they performed excellently. 

There's been a few useful threads on this topic, so I'm going to get merging.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2010)

Blimey - there was ten different threads on folding bikes, so they've been slamdunked together into this bumper uber-thread  which I think warrants a sticky.

This is the folder I'd like for Christmas, please:







http://www.airnimal.eu/Chameleon/Ultima.php


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 24, 2010)

Having normal sized wheels is tempting but the idea is to have a bike that is commutable.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 24, 2010)

....and I love the swinging out of the back wheel of the Bromptons. It looks very easy seeing other commuters pick their folded bikes up and the job is nearly done.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2010)

Brompton's are fantastically compact, but that's offset by the teensy weensy wheels which generally make them less stable than bigger wheeled folders. If you can afford one and you're only looking to cover short distances, you can't go wrong with a Brompton.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 26, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A woman who gets off at my station in the morning has one, so I had a nosey the other day, they come in around £1500-2000  How can they be worth that?



Does she get off at Victoria? I think I've seen her. I have a Dahon Speed D7; I feel quite insignificant when I walk past her.

I'd love a faster folder, as the 7 gears on my Dahon Speed D7 are beginning to feel rather laborious in London.

I cycle from Herne Hill to East Acton most days, but on the lazy day, I'll do Victoria Stn. to East Acton. It can knacker me out on a windy day.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2010)

uk benzo said:


> Does she get off at Victoria? I think I've seen her. I have a Dahon Speed D7; I feel quite insignificant when I walk past her.
> 
> I'd love a faster folder, as the 7 gears on my Dahon Speed D7 are beginning to feel rather laborious in London.


Most Bromptons only have three gears. Some only have one. 

http://www.brompton.co.uk/explorer/bikes/index.asp?s=2


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 27, 2010)

editor said:


> Most Bromptons only have three gears. Some only have one.
> 
> http://www.brompton.co.uk/explorer/bikes/index.asp?s=2



That is true, but I've been riding my speed D7 since early 2008- I want more speed. I want one of these:






It has 27 gears and weighs less than 10kg.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 27, 2010)

Any suggestions for which folding bike I should get my (nearly 70) mum?  She  wants something to ride along the local canal tow paths, but will be driving there.  Can't lift a bike onto a rack and doesn't intend to start removing front wheels at her age just to fit a bike in her hatchback.  The budget is up to £400, it should fold & unfold easily, ride like a normal bike, and not need a lot of fussing about with.  BTW she is quite short.

Edited to add: she'd be riding up to 5 miles at a time on it, and it should be able to take a (small) pannier rack.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 1, 2010)

DownwardDog said:


> Really, you've got to have a Brompton just so you can't be confused with the type of person who can't afford one. The Dahon is the Porsche Boxster of folding bikes. "_No honestly, I could afford a 911, I just didn't want one._"
> 
> I've got a Brompton S and it's very good.



I'm going to modify my previous position here as I rode a Dahon Jetstream today and was very favourably impressed.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 1, 2010)

Greebo said:


> Any suggestions for which folding bike I should get my (nearly 70) mum?  She  wants something to ride along the local canal tow paths, but will be driving there.  Can't lift a bike onto a rack and doesn't intend to start removing front wheels at her age just to fit a bike in her hatchback.  The budget is up to £400, it should fold & unfold easily, ride like a normal bike, and not need a lot of fussing about with.  BTW she is quite short.
> 
> Edited to add: she'd be riding up to 5 miles at a time on it, and it should be able to take a (small) pannier rack.



I'd be intrested to see what is recommended, I keep toying with the idea of getting a folder, coz my bike gets really fucked up, coz I chain it to the roof of my boat, but whenever I have to use a bike on the towpath, I'm relieved I'm on my mountain bike.

 Towpaths (ones outside of London) are often not exactly the smoothest terrain and some of them are downright treacherous.


----------



## doddles (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a Dahon Espresso. It's too expensive for the build quality (OK - but not great) and not really fully portable. But with 26" wheels it feels very sturdy on the London roads, rides well, and I know I can always fold it and take it in a cab/friend's car/train if I need to.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Brompton M3*






I've had a Brompton M3 for a while now:

1) the six gears - three inside the hub with a two speed derailleur - are fine for most of the gradients in London

2) it takes a short time to get used to the lack of directionality of the small wheels and the feeing of skittishness. But this, and the narrow handlebars, make the Brompton very maneouverable in traffic

3) If you pump the tires up, the bike is surprisingly nippy. It's no racer, but can keep up with most bike traffic.

4) Don't buy the rear rack - the front bag is big and a stable fit on the plastic wedge (which cracked and was replaced)

5) The factory seat is mediocre and disintegrated. I fitted a Brookes B73






which makes quite a difference by damping out some of the ride harshness that is an unavoidable feature of small wheels. 

It's not a lightweight, but it's robust and well-made; with some care it will last for many years.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 31, 2011)

Dunno if this has been mentioned before in this thread, but always check ebay for folding bikes, theres always Bromptons in good nick going for £3-400 odd  & the sort of mid range folders that normally sell for £160-£200 odd can be had for £50-£80. Many of these are descrbed as 'ridden twice'. Folks do seem to have a habit of buying folding bike, using for a short time, dumping in garage for a yr & then ebay. Always several for sale in the London area.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 31, 2011)

urbanspaceman said:


> I've had a Brompton M3 for a while now:
> 
> 1) the six gears - three inside the hub with a two speed derailleur - are fine for most of the gradients in London



Wouldn't that make it an M6, not an M3?  (I have an M6R)




urbanspaceman said:


> 4) Don't buy the rear rack


 
The rear rack is quite handy for easily rolling the bike around while folded (if you fit Ezy wheels in place of the standard ones) and helps keep it more stable than the rackless version when it's folded (making it harder for it to fall over on a train).

TBF though, I've very rarely used the rear rack for actually carrying anything. Most everything goes in the front bag fine.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone own a Mezzo? If so, how do you find it in terms of sturdiness and comfort?

I'm thinking of getting a Mezzo D-9 (9 gears).


----------



## teccuk (May 23, 2011)

Uhm, i need a folder as i'm going to be commuting soon. 

Didn't realise that Bromptons were quite so expensive! And they don't do standard models :/ Specc'ed one up for about a grand!!!

So I think its a Dahon curve D3 for me. Anyone got one? What's it like?


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

It's worth looking for last year's models as you can get big discounts. 
http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/category/816/Clearance_Folding_Bikes


----------



## teccuk (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link editor!


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2011)

teccuk said:


> Thanks for the link editor!


 
careful with Winstanleys, they don't always have things in stock but have been known to take the money regardless. Best to ring and confirm.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 20, 2011)

really enjoying my M3 brompton...back on a bike regularly for the first time in years and loving the foldability - enabled me to get the train to east putney then cycle the last mile to friends house...and today I'm off on an adventure along the river lea, and if it all gets too much I'll fold and eff off on a bus..hahaha

I tried the S handlebars in the shop but I think I'm glad I went for the more old-man style M handlebars

Got soaked twice the other day...do people carry around plastic trousers for days like that??


----------



## Structaural (Aug 20, 2011)

I do. I quite enjoy cycling in the rain in full waterproofs, cosy. Without, not so much...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 20, 2011)

I am going to get some then...thanks


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've ordered a Brompton M3. I am beyond excited. That's all


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 21, 2011)

enjoy!


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 22, 2011)

Hopefully going to get myself an airnimal chameleon one of these days...just waiting for a decent one to come on ebay/gumtree or perhaps a discount on a full price one (not holding out much hope for the latter!) to bring it nearer to the 1k mark.


----------



## anothersam (Aug 24, 2011)

Once upon a time I had a Brompton (please don't take offence any Brompton owners!), but now I have a Dahon Presto Lite. Unfortunately that's no help to anybody who wants one because they don't make them anymore. A shame, because they're light and fast.







Used to park it in the British Museum bag check before they stopped taking things like that...


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2011)

anothersam said:


> Once upon a time I had a Brompton (please don't take offence any Brompton owners!), but now I have a Dahon Presto Lite. Unfortunately that's no help to anybody who wants one because they don't make them anymore. A shame, because they're light and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it flew as well! Remarkable!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just challenged a total stranger on twitter to a race in victoria park...brompton v full size bike

(she jokily tweeted that bromptons shouldn't even think of overtaking her)..we are thinking a couple of hundred metres

Am I about to get beaten?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2011)

If she turns up clad in lycra and on a titanium racer, I'd feign an injury.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 24, 2011)

Or just tell her you'll up the stakes and race her to somewhere miles away. Then simply cycle to the nearest station (going to the finish line!) and fold the bike up and hop on


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh dear...so I might well lose this race, even though my legs might be strongerer than hers?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2011)

Piers Gibbon said:


> Oh dear...so I might well lose this race, even though my legs might be strongerer than hers?


I've overtaken loads of people on racers, but if she's reasonably fit and with a good bike, a racer will always be more efficient than a folder.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 26, 2011)

just had a few test races with a friend - fit 24yo long legged female but not a bike fanatic, on a full size bike...I won all three 200m-ish races including a rolling start one where we both stayed in top gear

hmmm, interesting. Real race is on sunday.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 29, 2011)

And the results:

I am on my three week old brompton m 3 gear...She was riding a racing bike converted to a fixie one gear..she is 23 years younger than me and rides the bike every day and is a snowboard champ. I am getting fitter with regular runs and now regular bike rides.

on the 200m sprint standing start I decided not to use my gears and just stayed in 3rd (was worried about fiddling and maybe throwing a chain). I pulled ahead at the start and kept gaining and won really easily with 30 metres spare. Really exciting to have time enough to look back and see her pedalling crazy speed with her head on the handlebars for aerodynamicityness...

(makes me wonder what it would be like riding the more racey styled S handlebars on the brompton)

I was lung-knackered and woobly-legged after the one sprint

So on the 1k she pulled ahead after 100m and I knew I would never see her again... She won comprehensively, I was maybe 100 metres behind - maybe more, I'd given up - only a really big carnivore chasing me could have got me going

And whilst I think it is likely that a fit bike bloke will perhaps always beat me+brompton on a 1k ....I am a) hereby challenging all my racing bike mates to maybe longer sprints (any Urbs near Victoria Park Hackney please PM!) and b) wondering about a 1k rematch with Ms Fixie when I am fitter and more experienced on bikes

Great fun, really good to add some adrenaline and competitivo


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, you didn't mention she was on a fixie. That levels the playing field a bit.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah I only found that out when she got to vicky park

have now got another race on with a 37? geared bloke


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2011)

37 gears is positively _bacchanalian._


----------



## weepiper (Aug 29, 2011)

37?  Sure it wasn't 27? That would be 9 speed cassette at the back with a triple chainset. 37 isn't divisible


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah 37 gears may be my fear exaggerating my memory


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 29, 2011)

He's now gunning for a 1k race and I say no no no


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 2, 2011)

and he has 27 gears...race this weekend


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 5, 2011)

Piers Gibbon said:


> and he has 27 gears...race this weekend



Piers, I've got a Mezzo folding bike. Let's race.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 5, 2011)

okeydokey...mezzo v brompton..victoria park ok for you?


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 7, 2011)

Piers Gibbon said:


> okeydokey...mezzo v brompton..victoria park ok for you?



I guess it's fine. Never been there.

Two races- a sprint and a long distance?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope you're racing these whippersnappers wearing a suit, Piers


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 13, 2011)

suit and bowler hat...and spats


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 19, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> I hope you're racing these whippersnappers wearing a suit, Piers



At my age, it's quite a compliment to be described as a whippersnapper


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm loving my Brompton, regularly overtake and outpace lycra-types on my commute. I only really do it to make them question their life choices though.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 4, 2011)

I now have my Airnimal...Tres excited


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 16, 2011)

Just had a call that my new Brompton is waiting for me at the shop. I'm picking it up shortly and rather fucking excited


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 16, 2011)

yay! have a lovely time on it...still love mine after five months


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 16, 2011)

She's sitting next to me now. Black frame and extremities, S-Type, 6 speed, bad ass.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2011)

My Dahon is still going strong, as is Eme's.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello.

Why is this a sticky? Folding bikes? Really?

Anyway, I want advice about buying a folding bike for Mrs Chap in case I can persuade her to part-commute and part-cycle.

So.... go on. Give me advice.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

Budget? How long would the ride be?


----------



## a_chap (Mar 20, 2012)

Let's leave budget to one side.

How long would the ride be? A paltry few miles from where Mrs Chap parks her car to where she works. Currently she parks as close as possible to where she works and that means she's stuck in traffic for ages. I've suggested she parks on the outskirts and rides the last yard or two. Or three.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Let's leave budget to one side.


It's impossible to recommend a suitable bike without a budget!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 21, 2012)

Well if budget is not a primary consideration then there's little reason not to just splash the cash on a 3 speed brompton... Order it in advance and so get it in her fave colour. Loveability may help solidify the biking habit...


----------



## Boycey (Mar 21, 2012)

2 speed with ti rear triangle ftw 

if the shop has to order it the lead out time can be a month or so but it's well worth it. and it's actually made in london, which is awesome. more people ought to make things in london.

[0]=39929]i'm not a fan of dahon and would only resort to them if the budget won't stretch to a basic brompton, even then i'd say to look for a second hand brompton. if the budget is there it's worth considering are the airnimal, less elegant folding mechanism but faster and more like a "proper" bicycle.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 21, 2012)

Fwiw I now ride my brompton and a "real" bike regularly and genuinely prefer the brompton... Or I've got habituated or something... I prefer the nippy steering...


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 21, 2012)

This reminds me to drop a pic of my (pride and joy) Airnimal (if only for the looks on the LBS workers face when I show what I've done to my brakes  )


----------



## Boycey (Mar 21, 2012)

i can't handle the tiny wheels- lanky fucker me 

this bike in nude to show off the brazing is the nuts:


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 21, 2012)

Piers Gibbon said:


> Fwiw I now ride my brompton and a "real" bike regularly and genuinely prefer the brompton... Or I've got habituated or something... I prefer the nippy steering...


 
I've just got my mits on an old racer and the 'turning circle' is howdge compared to the Brompton.

Although I took the Brompton to the Lakes not long ago and rode it for miles up and down the hills in driving rain. That was hard work going up and I was out of my comfort zone doing proper speed on it on the way down.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been cycling on a Dahon for years and I certainly miss the better performance and extra comfort of a 'proper' bike. So much so, in fact, that I'm probably going to buy a hybrid/racer this summer.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah I can see that miles and miles of up and (fast) down on a brompton would be out of its comfort zone...and mine

and good point on leg length - I am blessed with small but perfectly formed leglings


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 21, 2012)

Boycey said:


> i can't handle the tiny wheels- lanky fucker me
> 
> this bike in nude to show off the brazing is the nuts:


 

VERY NICE indeed...for the poster above looking for one for his girlf...I would recommend the other more upright (m?) style of handlebars - that's what I have and it's a great compromise


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok a_chap here's my experience

I bought a 3-speed Brompton 8 months ago, cycle on it 4 miles a day (at either end of a train journey into London, so no more tubes or walking)

I genuinely LOVE it. More and more each day. It is solid, brilliantly engineered, fast and has good gearing. You soon get used to the small wheels

It is my favourite thing I have ever bought

I know Editor loves Dahon, the only Dahon rider i hvae spoken to since I got my Brompton told me he wished he'd got a Brompton as his Dahon keeps going wrong

Mine was £950. It includes rear luggage rack (v handy) and Eazy wheels (2 extra tiny wheels, adding to the two standard tiny wheels which mean you can push it along very easily for example on train platforms etc)

I now use it nearly every weekend for going to the shops, library etc I love it

I also love my full size bike on weekends but could happily survive just w my Brompton


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 21, 2012)

Boycey said:


> i can't handle the tiny wheels- lanky fucker me
> 
> this bike in nude to show off the brazing is the nuts:


 
That's the type I've got but with the titanium bits.....although I've got 6 gears. Yes 6!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 21, 2012)

A woman in my work has the titanium frame. It is MUCH lighter! But I think she told me it is about a grand more expensive


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 21, 2012)

Also (sorry) good idea at the time when you order (and you can pick and mix the spec you choose) to get the front luggage block put on (it is what a Brompton bag will clip onto) - esp in summer so she / you can avoid having rucksack or whatever on your back. £30 for the block iirc and well worth it

Plus I agree w Piers Gibbon get the more upright handlebars (I think they are called M type, not the flat ones in that pic (and NOT the well weird looking ones they also offer!)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 21, 2012)

feel the brompton lurve!

it's funny, but I am undeniably fond of that folded chunk of metal over there...


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 21, 2012)

Piers (or others), any experience on what is the best front luggage to buy for a Brompton? C or S? I like the mini Ortlieb but they are only 7litre capacity

Any tips welcomed!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 21, 2012)

I wear a manly leather backpack instead ;-)


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 20, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Piers (or others), any experience on what is the best front luggage to buy for a Brompton? C or S? I like the mini Ortlieb but they are only 7litre capacity
> 
> Any tips welcomed!


 
I use one of these: http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/brompton-t-bag. Can get a LOT in it and very sturdy, weatherproof etc. A bit big for carrying around by itself, but I only really use it on the bike. One downside is that I came off the bike not so long ago and the clip that attaches the bag to the frame has cracked. All still works ok, but I suspect it is going to break some time in the near future.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 2, 2012)

I got the C bag. It is utterly brilliant. £100 inc frame, 10% off, so £90 job done love it


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2012)

I love my Brompton. I've got the C bag too and also a bag that goes on the (optional) rack I've got on the back. Yes, the standard handlebars which give a very upright riding position make it a veryy comfortable ride.

I slightly regret not going for the titanium frame though as it is quite heavy, but still, I've got the EZ wheels so can push it around, so I don't need to lift it that much anyway.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah I wish I had been able to afford the titanium version too as bromptons are pretty heavy for carrying...if I win the lottery I'd buy another one and have a spare here so friends could come round and cycle round with me


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 14, 2012)

Downside about Bromptons - toerags can walk off the train with your folded up bike and you don't notice


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

I some well-heeled type cycling through Brixton today on a lovely Airnimal folder. 





*want*

http://www.airnimalfoldingbikes.com/


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

Private Storm said:


> Downside about Bromptons - toerags can walk off the train with your folded up bike and you don't notice


You had your bike nicked?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 14, 2012)

noooooo!

Yes they are extremely portable..I think there is a market for an extremely lightweight chain thingy that just attaches bromptons to hand rails/radiators/desks - which of course would not stop an equipped thief but would stop opportunist toerags on public transport or a cafe or whatever. My personal preference would be for an almost invisible chain so that the thief gets rumbled by the noise/surprise and then gets dismembered by the crowd...


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 14, 2012)

editor said:


> You had your bike nicked?


 
Yes. Very gutted. Busy, slow train and distracted me meant someone just got off the train with it. Am thinking the same Piers, would probably have meant I still owned a bike right now.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2012)

Private Storm said:


> Yes. Very gutted. Busy, slow train and distracted me meant someone just got off the train with it. Am thinking the same Piers, would probably have meant I still owned a bike right now.


Man, that sucks. Really sorry to hear that. Presumably your reported it to the cops? There's got to be a good chance the thief would have been captured on CCTV, no?


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, they were bloody lovely about it. I've got to call them back with serial number etc tomorrow morning and any other identifying details that might help them spot the scumbag getting off the train. Don't hold out much hope, but you never know.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 14, 2012)

call us if you need help with..dismembering


----------



## thedockerslad (Mar 7, 2013)

Can anyone explain the difference between a 20"x 150/175 inner tube, and the more popular 20" x 175-2.25? I'm cleaning up an old folder and after pumping up the front tyre the tube went.


----------



## thedockerslad (Mar 9, 2013)

Well there seems to be no immediate difference other than the second is a more flexible option that can be used on BMX bikes and folders with 20" wheels. I guess time will tell.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2013)

thedockerslad said:


> Well there seems to be no immediate difference other than the second is a more flexible option that can be used on BMX bikes and folders with 20" wheels. I guess time will tell.


I've always used both and never had any problems.


----------



## thedockerslad (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I've always used both and never had any problems.


 
Took it out for a ride today and seems fine.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 24, 2013)

For Small wheel bikes [and some are folders] no contest its Moultons Got 4 MK3's


----------



## Boycey (Apr 9, 2013)

thedockerslad said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between a 20"x 150/175 inner tube, and the more popular 20" x 175-2.25? I'm cleaning up an old folder and after pumping up the front tyre the tube went.


 
about 1/4"


----------



## George & Bill (May 9, 2013)

Boycey said:


> about 1/4"


 
In this case I believe you are right, but one should never automatically assume that inner tube size is simply a case as anything as overly simplistic as, say, something appearing to be a measurement


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2013)

I'm looking to get one of these in the next few months but there's no way I can pay £500 odd for a bike.

Can possibly stretch to 200 max.

Any tips?

Any good budget models?

What sort of thing could I pick up 2nd hand for that price?

Needs to fold small and fold easily to fit under the stairs.

Short trips only, I reckon.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 25, 2013)

Got a bit bitten by the folder 'bug' and after a Dahon, Airnimal, I had a steel frame built with S&S Couplers put in - they basically allow you to chop the frame in half and fit it in an oversized suitcase.

Here it is in France doing the Paris Roubaix this year...


----------



## chandlerp (May 28, 2013)

chilango said:


> I'm looking to get one of these in the next few months but there's no way I can pay £500 odd for a bike.
> 
> Can possibly stretch to 200 max.
> 
> ...


 

I've been looking this week and was tempted by the Apollo Transition in Halfords for £199 as it's an alloy frame but looking around there seem to be loads of steel ones that weigh around the same for musch less.  Was looking at the Reflex Easy Street for just £143

Any advice would be helpful.  I won't be using for commuting, just a bit of light exercise on the flat promenade each evening


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Got a bit bitten by the folder 'bug' and after a Dahon, Airnimal, I had a steel frame built with S&S Couplers put in - they basically allow you to chop the frame in half and fit it in an oversized suitcase.
> 
> Here it is in France doing the Paris Roubaix this year...


 
That's one lovely looking bike.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> That's one lovely looking bike.


 

Seconded.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 29, 2013)

Cheers all...here it is in it's current guise as an overweight yet dashing tourer (commuter!) /showoff


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

There's so much leather on that bike I wouldn't be surprised if a bull took an interest as you cycled by a country field.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 30, 2013)

Ted Striker : snazzy 

I'd like some advice on bicycles if you lot might be so kind. 
Today I hired a bike and rode it without incident. Quite an achievement for me. I had a lovely time with my son in the park though and I would like to do this type of thing more often, particularly in the summer holidays when we could go for longer rides and stuff. So I want a bike. I live in a first floor flat but I could possibly chain a bike up on a lamp post outside (some of my neighbours do this so I could) or I could get a folding bike. I mean, I don't want to do lots of off-roading or really long distances so i should think a foldable one should be fine for how I would use it and I could store it safely in a cupboard or on my tiny balcony. I'm just wondering if they are shit or not? I don't want to ride something that's really uncomfortable or hard to steer as I'm a fair weather cyclist at best and that would put me right off.

I've seen some really cheap ones on ebay and thought maybe I should get one of those just to give it a go, I can always upgrade once I get the hang of it or if I decide to get a proper bike and lock it up outside. Or maybe I should get a Brompton knowing that it holds its value pretty well and I could sell it on in the future if I give up on cycling. Or maybe I should go mid range (have seen some Ridgeback and Tern folding bikes around £300). I don't have a set budget in mind yet as I'm not sure what I want but its my birthday coming up and I'm feeling flush so I'm happy to spend a bit of money on it (even though I do bulk at Brompton prices and would need to hear the sales pitch for that one) and I can justify the expense by saying that ShiftyJunior will also be and to use it in a year or two if he wants to...

So yeah, any tips or advice? Recommendations would be greatly appreciated and I'm also thinking that I should get a 20" wheel as I think that would give me a less bumpy ride, is that right?
Basically I know fuck all and need you lot to inform me before I go to a shop and get fleeced. Thanks.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 31, 2013)

Bromptons have the best folding mechanism and fold into a very compact lump with all the oily stuff in the middle. They also have (approximately) the same wheelbase as a normal bike which makes them a good riding experience. In your situation I wouldn't bother with anything else. If the fold is a pain in the arse or it's too awkward to carry then you won't use it and won't get value from it.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 31, 2013)

if you can possibly afford i'd agree, get a brompton...they are a mature product and work well


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 31, 2013)

Aren't the smaller wheels on a Brompton a bit of a draw back though? I don't want a really bumpy ride or a really slow ride as I will be using it for fun and slow and bumpy aint much fun. I won't be commuting on it, taking it on holiday or anywhere that I can't take my son's full size bike so I'm not sure if it really is any better suited to my needs than the larger and clunkier folders.

This is my first bike btw, I know nothing about bikes at all and am just assuming that bigger wheels=smoother ride. I am happy to be corrected if that's not the case.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 31, 2013)

well I'm sure that you are probs right on the bigger wheels thing...and I wondered about that before buying, but in the real world of London potholey roads I still am glad I bought a brompton!


----------



## Private Storm (May 31, 2013)

I've got a Brompton and a hybrid type road bike and I really don't notice any difference bumpiness between the two. As for speed, although it's only got 3 gears (up to 6 on different variants, although with the same range between top and bottom I believe), the Brompton is a nippy little thing. One thing you do have to do is to make sure you keep the tyres pumped up. You do notice a decrease in the comfy-ness of the ride when the tyres are starting to lose pressure.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 31, 2013)

Ok, well I will reconsider the Brompton. I'm not convinced it will be any better suited to riding around parks than a 20" Dahon or Tern but I will do some more googling. Thanks.
Are there any bike shops in London which might have a range of them to test out?


----------



## Private Storm (May 31, 2013)

Apex Cycles on Clapham High street has a few in stock.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 31, 2013)

Well, I got a black Brompton. The woman I spoke to in the shop did not have anything nice to say about Terns at all, apparently the build quality is not great and parts take ages to acquire so if anything goes wrong(and her experience was that they go wrong frequently) you're fucked for a while. Also they won't sell on for much money at all.
Had a good long ride on it this evening and I found it much harder work than the bike I rode yesterday. Maybe this is because my legs were tired or the other bike was heavier and had wider tires or summat but my thighs were certainly aching more today, I couldn't go further than two miles at a time on it. I found the steering a bit tricky but I'm sure I will get used to it in time. I have no idea what to do with the gears or what difference they make to the ride or when to use them. I hope google can clear that up.
So yeah. Got a poncey bike for my birthday


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 5, 2013)

First long jaunt on my new white Carrera folder. Finally got the seat height and handlebar height right so riding properly. Now I need a new saddle as the one I have is rubbish.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 13, 2013)

Ted Striker, is your case too big to be allowed on planes without a surcharge for oversize baggage? It looks bigger than 26 x 26 x 10 inch limit. How long does it take you to pack and unpack the bike?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 13, 2013)

It technically is though most airlines are relaxed on the 62 linear inches (h+w+d) as long as the longest dimension isn't over 90cm (25.5in) (which mine isn't).

To piss on my cases bonfire though (aside from the potential grumpy check in jobsworth that may call it instantly oversized)...It's 9kg unpacked (hence you only have 10-15kg for your bike before you're paying for weight) and when I spoke to a guy at BA, and they said I could take a full bike box in absence of my normal check in bag (i.e. swerves the whole point of a folding bike for plane travelling!)

http://www.ternbicycles.com/gear/airporter
It was perfect for the Eurostar as they don't really weigh your stuff as long as it fits in, and on, the x ray conveyor belt.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 13, 2013)

25.5??? Your case is 13.8 × 27.1 × 34.6 in according to the site. Edit: I think you mean 90 cm, which is 32.4 inches? How did you find out about that 'rule'? Do you know which airlines tolerate it?

I have couplers on my frame and have twice made a 26 x 26 x 10 'case' from cardboard and gaffer tape. I got no hassle from the airline but it wasn't very satisfactory because it was too crushable. I never worked out a way of bracing it. I tried to make some S&S-style mushroom things






but they really needed a sheet of plywood above and below to do much good.

How long does packing/unpacking take you, and do you use one of the methods on the S&S site?

Lovely bike btw.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jul 14, 2013)

which reminds me, how are your gear skills now? ShiftyBagLady?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> 25.5??? Your case is 13.8 × 27.1 × 34.6 in according to the site. Edit: I think you mean 90 cm, which is 32.4 inches? How did you find out about that 'rule'? Do you know which airlines tolerate it?
> 
> I have couplers on my frame and have twice made a 26 x 26 x 10 'case' from cardboard and gaffer tape. I got no hassle from the airline but it wasn't very satisfactory because it was too crushable. I never worked out a way of bracing it. I tried to make some S&S-style mushroom things
> 
> ...


 

You're right about the dimensions/rule though to further confuse us both, 90cm (/2,54) is 35.43in, so my case would theoretically fit.

Can't remember where I heard about the rule tbh, maybe here http://www.britishairways.com/travel/bagchk/public/en_gb# (click the 'size and weight of baggage allowances' link if the section isn't expanded). and Easyjet here https://getsatisfaction.com/easyjet/topics/outsize_hold_bags (reply is by an employee) looks on a similar line. Like all things though, you're at the mercy of the guys/girls at the check in desk.

It take a fair while to pack/unpack, though tbh it's so immensely satisfying I don't begrudge it at all! To think I can take my favourite bike away from home without (much) hassle is awesome and makes me feel all A-Team/James Bond!

To be honest, it sits (and will sit) in my garage for 99.9999% of it's natural life (and I'm not sure I can do Paris Roubaix next year  ). I'm based in W10, if you ever want to borrow it (or view it etc), you're more than welcome to


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Piers Gibbon said:


> which reminds me, how are your gear skills now? ShiftyBagLady?


Gear skills are better, it's the braking that I need to work on...
I've got it down to one mishap per ride: bumps, grazes, bruises, scratches, scabby knee but nothing major apart from that fractured wrist 
My consultant suggested that I might not be the sport for me


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Help please.
I bought a Brooks flyer women's saddle which the man in the shop said would definitely fit a brompton but now tht I've finally managed to get the old saddle off I can't get the fucking thing on. It seems as through the rails are too narrow or something. D I need a pentaclip? I have looked at pictures of pentaclips online and they look exactly the same as the thing that's already on there so I do I need to get it or what?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd be surprised if you have to...It would literally take seconds to fit the saddle on if you could take it to a bike shop?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks TedStriker, your post did prompt me to go into a local bikey place who directed me towards their workshop so I went home and my stubborn pride prompted me to try again (without my son's supervising and supposedly helpful suggestions) and this time I did it. Hurrah.
Had to take the clip off the bike and then put it back on so an you lot look at it and tell me if it looks right? It feels good and tight and already just sitting on it I can feel it is far more comfortable and a better fit for my arse


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 21, 2013)

I picked up this bad boy a few days ago and so far so excellent. Mind you, for £770 you would think they'd be able to spell performance on the saddle. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prismcomputing/sets/72157634664677183/


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 30, 2013)

Can someone tell me why this bike is shit? I worry I might buy one otherwise...
http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/direct/hopper-20-folding-electric-bike/215-7386.prd


----------



## Dougal Dodo (Oct 30, 2013)

It's from tesco, nuff said.
Always spend as much as you can afford on a bike. If you buy something cheap and nasty it could put you off 
cyclng for life. Bromptons are superb (said as a tall person).


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 9, 2013)

Dougal Dodo said:


> . Bromptons are superb (said as a tall person).


Well I"m a small person and I love mine too


----------



## AnIdiot (Jul 20, 2014)

This might be a silly question, but I can take my brompton for a service at any bike shop, right?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep definitely...There might be a slight advantage going to a Brompton dealer. (eg Condor?) tho generally if you can't service a Brompton you probably can't call yourself a bike mechanic


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 27, 2014)

amster said:


> This might be a silly question, but I can take my brompton for a service at any bike shop, right?


I was at a Dr BIke thing last week and the guy gave me the card for a bike shop in Battersea where there's a guy who knows everything about Bromptons and might be able to do you a knowledgeable service. I'm not sure if he does them but I thinkhe does. I'll dig the card out if you're interested.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 27, 2014)

I got myself a folding basket for my bike today, it's awesome and I won't get a sweaty back on long rides now. Hurrah.
Quite strange though not being able to see the front wheel and when I turn the basket stays still..it's a bit disorientating. BUt I"m sure I'll get used to it. The best thing about it is that they only charged me half price for it by mistake. RESULT
I was thinking of getting a bigger hybrid bike so that I could do much longer rides easier but, on balance, the advantages of a folder outweigh those of bigger wheels.


----------



## AnIdiot (Jul 27, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I was at a Dr BIke thing last week and the guy gave me the card for a bike shop in Battersea where there's a guy who knows everything about Bromptons and might be able to do you a knowledgeable service. I'm not sure if he does them but I thinkhe does. I'll dig the card out if you're interested.



Thank you, although I actually managed to find somewhere and got her serviced yesterday  Finsbury Cycles on Seven Sisters Road, they were very good!


----------



## cybertect (Oct 16, 2014)

Five years with my Brompton now and I'm still very happy with it.

I've treated myself to some Ergon GP1 grips, which are distinct improvement on the standard foam ones.


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 1, 2016)

Possibly a silly question but are all  the sub £200 folders you see advertised at this time of year equally bad?


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 1, 2016)

I would imagine so.  I bought a raleigh one before the dahon and it was appalling


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 1, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> I would imagine so.  I bought a raleigh one before the dahon and it was appalling



Ok, thanks. I did wonder if the Raleigh ones were a bit better, but I guess the name means very little these days.


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry to double post. What do folk think of this one?

Dawes Diamond 2011 Folding Bike 600015 : Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes| Winstanleys Cycles


----------



## hash tag (Aug 24, 2016)

A great programme about Bromptons on the BEEB last week ( shame about the presenters ) and really helps to highlight why to buy a Brompton.
Hand built, British, great quality control and the best folder there is Bicycles, Series 2, Inside the Factory - BBC Two

( confused about threads having a sticky that haven't had a post in yonks ).


----------

